# 2009 Southeast Mega Rally Topsail Hill Florida



## SydneyExcursion

OK, after much discussion and thought....we will be having a 2 week Mega Bash for the group at Topsail.

The bash will be held from







June 13 until June 27 2009









Come and stay 7,10, or 14 days. Whatever works for you.

Sites 119 through 141 and sites 153 through 168 will put you right in the action of the rally, but any sites in the 100s (Palm Circle) are great!!
All reservations will have to go thru ReserveAmerica.
Once you have reserved your site, please pm me so we can keep track of who is going to be where and when with a running guest list. Looking forward to a great time!!

More info will on events will be posted later.​SydneyExcursion Site 152 Dates 11-14 Site 167 Dates 14-28 
Crawfish Site 166 Dates 11-21
need2mellowout Site 165 Dates 11-22
Jambalaya Site 164 Dates 11-22
folsom five Site 120 Dates 11-18
campingnut18 Site 168 Dates 11-23
having fun Site 162 Dates 11-20
swanny Site 132 Dates 11-25
quicksam Site 159 Dates 11-25
Jimmie Site 118 Dates 13-20
5th Time Around Site 154 Dates 13-20
H2oSprayer Site 115 Dates 14-21
mike Site 114 Dates 14-21
jdpm Site 119 Dates 14-20
GoVols Site 138 Dates 7-14
jcat67 Site 126 Dates 17-21
boat man 121 Dates 15-21


----------



## folsom_five

Is there a specific loop or area that everyone was in this year? Are you going to be in the same area next year?
Are there any sites to stay away from?

We wil be making the trek from California next year, and are really looking forward to the Rally (it will be my 1st one)!

--Greg


----------



## skippershe

sorry guys!
I tried to merge two of your topics together and made an error, hence the edit


----------



## GoVols

We are planning on going, but it will be the week prior due to a schedule conflict with one of the kid's summer camps. We'll at least be there the first two days!


----------



## SydneyExcursion

It is almost time to start making reservations for the Mega Bash!!​June 13-27​Come and join in the fun!!​​
Here is the link to Reserve America.​Topsail Hill Reservations​


----------



## Crawfish

I have made my reservation for next year. I went in early and reserved from 11-21 June. Site #166

I don't know what is going on but a lot of sites have already been booked so I would not wait to long to reserve. I can not understand why so many sites have already been booked. I guess the word "Topsail" is really getting around.

If you snooze, you loose.

Leon


----------



## need2mellowout

We booked site 165 from June 11 thru 22.

FYI for the folks there this year. While trying to book thru the same account from this year on Reserve America we were getting the message "You can't book more than 14 days in a 12 month period". We simply created another Reserve America account and were able to make our reservations.

Tony


----------



## folsom_five

I just booked site #120 for June 11 - June 18









Looking forward to my 1st rally next year.

--Greg


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, I hope that the few that reserved, already, enjoy the "rally"!! Looks like there won't be much attendance, as everything, from 7/11 - 7/21, with the exception of a day here and there are already BOOKED, including the SIXTEEN cabins!!








Darlene

ON EDIT!! PLEASE NOTE!!
I called Reserve America, as I figured CERTAINLY this must be a mistake!! At this time, there are EIGHTEEN SITES open in the 100 loop. Of those, FOUR are the 20'-24' sites, leaving a grand total of FOURTEEN available in Palm Tree Loop PERIOD!! And, yes, all SIXTEEN cabins are booked through the 21st!!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

well darlene sorry you cant get a cabin.
but most of us southeasterners have a site already. site 168
i booked days ago to get my site. ill just go and cancel the ones i wont use later.

we have about 20 sites booked so far.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> Well, I hope that the few that reserved, already, enjoy the "rally"!! Looks like there won't be much attendance, as everything, from 7/11 - 7/21, with the exception of a day here and there are already BOOKED, including the SIXTEEN cabins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> ON EDIT!! PLEASE NOTE!!
> I called Reserve America, as I figured CERTAINLY this must be a mistake!! At this time, there are EIGHTEEN SITES open in the 100 loop. Of those, FOUR are the 20'-24' sites, leaving a grand total of FOURTEEN available in Palm Tree Loop PERIOD!! And, yes, all SIXTEEN cabins are booked through the 21st!!
> Darlene


There are plenty of sites available in the whole park. You do not have to get a site in the palm loop area, just as long as it is in the park. As for the 20'-24' sites, that is the length of the pad. It does not include the concrete drive attached to the pad that is at least 40' long. I could put my 35' fifth wheel on a 20' site and still have room for my truck.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Well, I hope that the few that reserved, already, enjoy the "rally"!! Looks like there won't be much attendance, as everything, from 7/11 - 7/21, with the exception of a day here and there are already BOOKED, including the SIXTEEN cabins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> ON EDIT!! PLEASE NOTE!!
> I called Reserve America, as I figured CERTAINLY this must be a mistake!! At this time, there are EIGHTEEN SITES open in the 100 loop. Of those, FOUR are the 20'-24' sites, leaving a grand total of FOURTEEN available in Palm Tree Loop PERIOD!! And, yes, all SIXTEEN cabins are booked through the 21st!!
> Darlene


There are plenty of sites available in the whole park. You do not have to get a site in the palm loop area, just as long as it is in the park. As for the 20'-24' sites, that is the length of the pad. It does not include the concrete drive attached to the pad that is at least 40' long. I could put my 35' fifth wheel on a 20' site and still have room for my truck.

Leon








[/quote]
Leon,
They apparently updated the site, after I called ReserveAmerica. I went online, myself, and have a reservation for site for 6/11-6/21. Removed site # as I made a boo-boo as to which site I wanted and am correcting. Working up a deal on a Class C.
Thanks, 
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> well darlene sorry you cant get a cabin.
> but most of us southeasterners have a site already. site 168
> i booked days ago to get my site. ill just go and cancel the ones i wont use later.
> 
> we have about 20 sites booked so far.
> 
> lamar


That's okay, Lemur!! I've got a site reserved 6/11-6/21, and working up a deal on a Class C with my favorite dealer!! Seems they're overstocked and there are some GREAT deals to be had, out there!!







BTW, I'm so much cooler IN PERSON!!








Darlene


----------



## having_fun

We got our site, 162, Thu Jun 11 2009, Leaving: Sat Jun 20 2009. The countdown begins. Its showing 13 sites left in the palm loop. Plenty of sites in the rest of the park.


----------



## swanny

just booked site 132 for 2 weeks 11th - 25th. then off to daytona


----------



## need2mellowout

We have site 165 but also booked site 133 from June 11 to 23.

Reserve America won't let me cancel site 133 reservation until the 29th. PM me If you are interested in this site. Perhaps we can coordinate me canceling and whoever is interested reserving.


----------



## Crawfish

Tony, I like the name you gave your camper.







I think it fits just nicely. We will know where to come next year for sure.









Leon


----------



## quicksam

I reserved site 159 from June 11th thru June 25th. Maybe I will finally get to go next year.


----------



## Crawfish

That's great Lester. It will be good to see you and the family again. Y'all will love Topsail.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Lester IM so HAPPY you have a site.








i will keep my fingers crossed you will make it next year.

maybe we can meet up sometime this fall.

AS OF 5:30 PM TODAY ONLY 13 SITES OPEN FOR THE FIRST WEEK IN LOOP 100'S.
BETTER GET THEM NOW..
lamar


----------



## MaeJae

Could a Michigander go to a Rally for Southeastern Outbackers?








Even though a Michigander doesn't live in the Southeast???






















...and how much wood could a woodchuck, chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood???









MaeJae


----------



## Crawfish

You are more than welcome MaeJae. We have had Outbackers from all over the United States join us for the rally. Anyone and everyone are welcome.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

MaeJae said:


> Could a Michigander go to a Rally for Southeastern Outbackers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though a Michigander doesn't live in the Southeast???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and how much wood could a woodchuck, chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


Yeah, MaeJae, would love to meet you!!







If you can't get a site, I have two booked, and am going to cancel one. I accidently booked the wrong site, and it won't let you cancel until 7/29, which I thought was pretty weird!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

so darlene tell us what site you have. and which one your giving up?????????

someone here may want it.

lamar


----------



## nonny

This Rally is a definite maybe for me. I have to check my work schedule to see when we are scheduled to be out of work. This year we worked until the 11th, I think. What's the cancellation policy?


----------



## Crawfish

nonny said:


> This Rally is a definite maybe for me. I have to check my work schedule to see when we are scheduled to be out of work. This year we worked until the 11th, I think. What's the cancellation policy?


Hope you can work it out and join us next year. The cancellation policy is you can cancel up to one day before arrival with a $10 cancel fee. If you even think you might be able to attend I would go ahead and reserve a site now before they are all gone. If you have to cancel I am pretty sure someone would buy the site from you.

Leon


----------



## nonny

Hey, Leon. Thanks for the quick response. How many days do you have to pay for to reserve? You get full refund up to 1 day prior minus the $10 cancellation fee? Wow!



Crawfish said:


> This Rally is a definite maybe for me. I have to check my work schedule to see when we are scheduled to be out of work. This year we worked until the 11th, I think. What's the cancellation policy?


Hope you can work it out and join us next year. The cancellation policy is you can cancel up to one day before arrival with a $10 cancel fee. If you even think you might be able to attend I would go ahead and reserve a site now before they are all gone. If you have to cancel I am pretty sure someone would buy the site from you.

Leon








[/quote]


----------



## Crawfish

nonny said:


> Hey, Leon. Thanks for the quick response. How many days do you have to pay for to reserve?


That is the only bad part about Florida State Parks. They want all of their money up front.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> so darlene tell us what site you have. and which one your giving up?????????
> 
> someone here may want it.
> 
> lamar


If anyone's interested, they can contact me by messenger or e-mail. They're both good sites.
Darlene


----------



## Jimmie

I just booked site #118 for June 13th thru the 20th! Our first Outback Rally...looking forward to it!


----------



## campingnut18

welcome jimmy. you will just love this trip.
oh yeah you get to visit the beach tooo...

campingnut


----------



## Reverie

Another 28 footer towed by a "classic" Tundra. That makes up for that certain someone that upgraded their Tundra to an oil burner! OK, I'm jealous. Does it show?

Reverie


----------



## 5th Time Around

We just reserved Site 154







for the first week! Can't wait to be an official rally member this next time.


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Clifford. I know you are going to have a great time at this great rally. This will be our 4th annual at Topsail.
Sites are going fast. Better get yours soon if you are planning on attending.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

what were the site numbers darlene you took them off.

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> what were the site numbers darlene you took them off.
> 
> lamar


I've got site 134 for myself (6/11-25) and 126 that I'm giving up.
Darlene


----------



## H2oSprayer

As of now, we are planning on making the long trip down to Top Sail Hill for the 2009 rally. I am excited to see how rallies are done southern style. We have reserved site number 115 from Sunday the 14th and we will be sadly checking out on Sunday the 21st.


----------



## mike

We will be escorting h2o sprayer and his family down south. We will be next to him in site 114. We are looking forward to seeing everyone again. We will be in site 114


----------



## Jambalaya

mike said:


> We will be escorting h2o sprayer and his family down south. We will be next to him in site 114. We are looking forward to seeing everyone again. We will be in site 114


Mike, I think its great that yall have decided to come back next year. I know you were considering a big trip out west as a possibility, I am glad you are headed south instead.

Looking forward to seeing yall and meeting H2oSprayer and his family.

Take care,
Billy


----------



## mike

That may be the beginning of the trip. From there maybe head west for 4 more weeks. It may take alot of trades to do it but it will be worth it. Also h20 is another ff


----------



## jdpm

We just booked site 119 for arrival June 14-, departing June 20, 2009. We go over to Topsail usually in the late Summer and to Henderson Beach State Park (in the same area as Topsail) usually around Memorial Day for a week. So we decided to go ahead and attend the rally. Should be fun!!! PCM


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard jdpm. Looking forward to seeing you at the rally. Oh, it will be fun, we promise. You are going to love it.

Leon


----------



## 5th Time Around

I tried adding time to my original 7 nights. I managed to get 4 additonal nights in the same spot but Reserve America is screwing with the reservation system again. They won't let me book 14 nights because I stayed there THIS summer for 3 nights. Reserve America says that I can only book 14 days per park on a rolling calendar.







So I explained that per Florida State Parks they should allow me because it is 11+ months between reservations. Called Topsail and they said their management has discussed it with Reserve America, but until Reserve America fixes it, they can't help at all. Just wanted to give everyone who booked last year the heads up if you were having problems this year booking. All I can do is keep calling, but might give up, 2 weeks in one spot is an awful long time for me.


----------



## Jambalaya

5th Time Around said:


> I tried adding time to my original 7 nights. I managed to get 4 additonal nights in the same spot but Reserve America is screwing with the reservation system again. They won't let me book 14 nights because I stayed there THIS summer for 3 nights. Reserve America says that I can only book 14 days per park on a rolling calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I explained that per Florida State Parks they should allow me because it is 11+ months between reservations. Called Topsail and they said their management has discussed it with Reserve America, but until Reserve America fixes it, they can't help at all. Just wanted to give everyone who booked last year the heads up if you were having problems this year booking. All I can do is keep calling, but might give up, 2 weeks in one spot is an awful long time for me.


Try creating a new reserve america account. That's what I had to do to address the same problem.

Good luck,
Billy


----------



## Dreamtimers

5th Time Around said:


> I tried adding time to my original 7 nights. I managed to get 4 additonal nights in the same spot but Reserve America is screwing with the reservation system again. They won't let me book 14 nights because I stayed there THIS summer for 3 nights. Reserve America says that I can only book 14 days per park on a rolling calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I explained that per Florida State Parks they should allow me because it is 11+ months between reservations. Called Topsail and they said their management has discussed it with Reserve America, but until Reserve America fixes it, they can't help at all. Just wanted to give everyone who booked last year the heads up if you were having problems this year booking. All I can do is keep calling, but might give up, 2 weeks in one spot is an awful long time for me.


You can also call the customer service line and talk (nice) to the rep. Tell them the booking is for next yr. They will need to get a manager's ok to override the schedule. They did this for me, just remember the 14 day limit is fixed. If you want more, you will need to create another account with RA.


----------



## 5th Time Around

I did call the customer service and they tried to override the limit but it wouldn't let her do it either. She suggested I call the park and confirm that I can reserve 14 days. I called Topsail and they said this is an ongoing problem with RA. I will call again tomorrow and see if I can get a manager. I'm not sure if we can stay that long anyways because our son goes to Scout camp on the Sunday following that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jcat67

Jimmie said:


> I just booked site #118 for June 13th thru the 20th! Our first Outback Rally...looking forward to it!


Great to see some more "Gators" heading that way. We purchased our Outback a little over a week ago....got the bug bad. We just reserved site #126. Look forward to meeting you and being able to discuss this great football season that we will have had by then.


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard jcat. We promise you will have a great time at Topsail. It is a blast. I guess I can discuss how bad Alabama will play this year against Florida.







Looking forward to meeting you.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

HI GANG...
ok im so happy that we have so many new outbackers signed up for the rally next summer.

BUT my question is where are all the oldies???? why are some of you not going in 09?

we are all friends here and you can say just about anything..
i want to know is it someone/something that you just didnt like?
or do we need to change it up each year?

i woulld like to see everyone join in on making the rally locations.
and if people want we can make 2 rallys on the same weekend or week long trips in different locations.

please give me feed back..

lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Sherry and I have decided not to attend in 2009. It is a long one day trip for us (10 hrs +) and costly (we spent near $500.00 this year on fuel).

So we have decided to explore new areas in our state. Central Florida has many great campgrounds that we have not yet visited.

We are looking at Anastasia SP in St. Augustine ( 2.5 hrs trip)or possibly "the place that is not mentioned by name" ( 4.5 hour trip) in St. Petersburg area. We also have Ft. Wilderness booked for Christmas.

We have also committed to the Central Florida Get Together Sept 19-21. We hope we can do this several times a year in various locations.

I hope that y'all have a great time next year! I do have a suggestion to make. So far there has been no listing of the attendees on ANY site. IMHO knowing who is attending is important for planning purposes. Just my 2 cents.

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56

Lamar,
I just sent a note to Sydney Excursion letting him know I had cancelled. For me, especially since the move, it's too far and the beach is beautiful, yes, but it's hard for me to access. I'm still trying to decide whether to get back into camping or not, for sure. There's a lot to consider.....storage, maintenance, etc. But, I hope the oldies will come around and join the group there.
Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> I do have a suggestion to make. So far there has been no listing of the attendees on ANY site. IMHO knowing who is attending is important for planning purposes. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Dan


Dan, I don't know if you noticed or not, but there has been an attendees list on the first post of the thread from the very beginning.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES

Crawfish said:


> I do have a suggestion to make. So far there has been no listing of the attendees on ANY site. IMHO knowing who is attending is important for planning purposes. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Dan


Dan, I don't know if you noticed or not, but there has been an attendees list on the first post of the thread from the very beginning.









Leon








[/quote]
Oooppssss.

Nope Leon, I didn't notice. I always click on the orange square that takes me to those posts I have not read.

My bad.


----------



## jcat67

Crawfish said:


> Welcome aboard jcat. We promise you will have a great time at Topsail. It is a blast. I guess I can discuss how bad Alabama will play this year against Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Leon


Thanks for the welcome Leon. We "survived" our first weekend outing in our new Outback this weekend. Some friends own a river lot on the Itchetucknee (sp) River in our part of the state. Great weekend, and great trial. Freezer got as cold as the fridge should be, fridge was "not warm," and we had a small water leak at the commode area (fortunately it was on the feed line, not the return







) Going to drop it off at the service shop tomorrow, because we have to be ready for the Silver River State Park on Friday.

Am looking forward to meeting everyone next year....if not sooner.

Jeff


----------



## campingnut18

welcome jeff. before you take it in run the heater. i know its hot. but check it out now .
if they need to fix .they can take care of it.

lamar


----------



## jcat67

campingnut18 said:


> welcome jeff. before you take it in run the heater. i know its hot. but check it out now .
> if they need to fix .they can take care of it.
> 
> lamar


Ok, I am going to prove my newbie ignorance here. Since I don't have a 30amp hook up at home for the TT, is this a big deal to test the heater as you suggest? I know if runs on the LP gas, and I have a converter (plug adapter) to drop my 30amp to a 110 plug in, will this be ok, or am I going to need the 30 amp power? Does my questions even make sense?

Jeff


----------



## Dreamtimers

jcat67 said:


> welcome jeff. before you take it in run the heater. i know its hot. but check it out now .
> if they need to fix .they can take care of it.
> 
> lamar


Ok, I am going to prove my newbie ignorance here. Since I don't have a 30amp hook up at home for the TT, is this a big deal to test the heater as you suggest? I know if runs on the LP gas, and I have a converter (plug adapter) to drop my 30amp to a 110 plug in, will this be ok, or am I going to need the 30 amp power? Does my questions even make sense?

Jeff
[/quote]
Most of the energy to run the heater comes from gas. It is fine to run it from the 15amp, (standard wall plug). The heater is designed to run from your batt. if necessary, (such as dry camping). Also don't be to worried if it smells when you first turn it on. It has to burn off the new in the system.

Good luck & Welcome.

Dave

P.S. 
120vac 30 amp plugs are great if you plan to use your AC or microwave, but if you don't. You can usually get by with the standard 15amp wall plug and an adapter. (note: if you use an extension cord, be sure it is heavy enough.)


----------



## jcat67

Dreamtimers said:


> welcome jeff. before you take it in run the heater. i know its hot. but check it out now .
> if they need to fix .they can take care of it.
> 
> lamar


Ok, I am going to prove my newbie ignorance here. Since I don't have a 30amp hook up at home for the TT, is this a big deal to test the heater as you suggest? I know if runs on the LP gas, and I have a converter (plug adapter) to drop my 30amp to a 110 plug in, will this be ok, or am I going to need the 30 amp power? Does my questions even make sense?

Jeff
[/quote]
Most of the energy to run the heater comes from gas. It is fine to run it from the 15amp, (standard wall plug). The heater is designed to run from your batt. if necessary, (such as dry camping). Also don't be to worried if it smells when you first turn it on. It has to burn off the new in the system.

Good luck & Welcome.

Dave

P.S. 
120vac 30 amp plugs are great if you plan to use your AC or microwave, but if you don't. You can usually get by with the standard 15amp wall plug and an adapter. (note: if you use an extension cord, be sure it is heavy enough.)
[/quote]

Thanks for the tips. I'll be sure and do this before I take her in and maybe eliminate a return trip.

Jeff


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OK,

Well, there is little availability June 13-21 that we will have available to come to Topsail.
If anyone is planning to cancel, please send me a PM so we can coordinate.
Any other suggestions?
I am just in a "check Reserveamerica every week" mode now.

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Dave, I am pretty sure we will be able to find a site for you before next year. I will be checking ReserveAmerica also and if I fine a site open I will go ahead and lock it down for you.

Leon


----------



## need2mellowout

need2mellowout said:


> We have site 165 but also booked site 133 from June 11 to 23.
> 
> Reserve America won't let me cancel site 133 reservation until the 29th. PM me If you are interested in this site. Perhaps we can coordinate me canceling and whoever is interested reserving.


Well no one has shown any interest in this site. We'll cancel Site 133 by Monday.


----------



## campingnut18

I just happened to check the list on the first page and the following peps aren't listed but DO have reservations:

O'Shields
Reverie
Tonka

So, we up 3 more.

C-


----------



## SydneyExcursion

campingnut18 said:


> I just happened to check the list on the first page and the following peps aren't listed but DO have reservations:
> 
> O'Shields
> Reverie
> Tonka
> 
> So, we up 3 more.
> 
> C-


...what sites and dates do they have reserved?


----------



## swanny

i know it a long way off but, starting to plan a relaxing drive to Topsail. i'm stating out in eastern Pa. i have taken many trips to NC while my son was in the 82nd Airborne at Fort Bragg. we just got in the car and drove it like we stole it.







we did the all the way on 95 thing, 81 thing to 64 to 95 and i think there was a east/west route from 81 at Winchester Va. to 95. what i'm looking for are good routes with good places to stay at and things to see along the way. i have time.


----------



## webeopelas

We come out of the DC area and tried both routes last year. On the way down we went through Atlanta and down through Dothan Al. It was hard to find a decent place to stay around Atlanta. You either have to stop short or go 2-3 hours past. Kind of tough to do coming from our area. We actually ended up at a Flying J that night because we were not to our planned stop by 11 pm. The last part of the trip was on smaller roads and seemed a bit more stressful. A downpour over the last hour could have contributed to the stress.

On the way home we did I-10 to I-95. Very easy drive, set the cruise and go. Plenty of campgrounds along the way as well. Ended up at South of the Border for the night. About 6 hours home from there for us.

We will be there during the second week of the rally and are planning on taking the I-95 route again.


----------



## prevish gang

swanny said:


> i know it a long way off but, starting to plan a relaxing drive to Topsail. i'm stating out in eastern Pa. i have taken many trips to NC while my son was in the 82nd Airborne at Fort Bragg. we just got in the car and drove it like we stole it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did the all the way on 95 thing, 81 thing to 64 to 95 and i think there was a east/west route from 81 at Winchester Va. to 95. what i'm looking for are good routes with good places to stay at and things to see along the way. i have time.


Just caravan with us, webeopelas and lilunsure. Lots of fun will be had along the way.

Darlene


----------



## lilunsure

prevish gang said:


> i know it a long way off but, starting to plan a relaxing drive to Topsail. i'm stating out in eastern Pa. i have taken many trips to NC while my son was in the 82nd Airborne at Fort Bragg. we just got in the car and drove it like we stole it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did the all the way on 95 thing, 81 thing to 64 to 95 and i think there was a east/west route from 81 at Winchester Va. to 95. what i'm looking for are good routes with good places to stay at and things to see along the way. i have time.


Just caravan with us, webeopelas and lilunsure. Lots of fun will be had along the way.

Darlene
[/quote]
We'll second that. Just join us!


----------



## webeopelas

lilunsure said:


> i know it a long way off but, starting to plan a relaxing drive to Topsail. i'm stating out in eastern Pa. i have taken many trips to NC while my son was in the 82nd Airborne at Fort Bragg. we just got in the car and drove it like we stole it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did the all the way on 95 thing, 81 thing to 64 to 95 and i think there was a east/west route from 81 at Winchester Va. to 95. what i'm looking for are good routes with good places to stay at and things to see along the way. i have time.


Just caravan with us, webeopelas and lilunsure. Lots of fun will be had along the way.

Darlene
[/quote]
We'll second that. Just join us!
[/quote]

How are both of you going down on the 11th?









It would be great to go down with a bunch but I think our dates won't line up with Swanny's.

Phil


----------



## prevish gang

Okay smartey pants. You are right as usual. No caravan unless they decide to hang around until we leave!

D


----------



## swanny

when is that?


----------



## BOAT MAN

We just got back from spending 5 days at topsail. this is the best rv park that we have been in.
went to the beach everyday ( temps mid to upper 70 every day)

we plan on returning for the mega rally on June 15---21 site # 121


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Clayton from your neighbor down in southeast Alabama (Daleville). Topsail IS a really nice park. Looking forward to meeting you next year if not sooner.

Leon


----------



## Kenstand

I saw this blender listed at Sam's Club and somehow this group came to mind.

Take a look... Super Blender


----------



## campingnut18

wow ken you are them man.
i could see us using this on the beach next year. 
with this thing i would never leave the beach all day long.
now if i can only find a way to get my drunk butt from the beach back to my camper
ill have it made.
lamar


----------



## outbackmac

Count us in for the rally just need to firm up the dates.

Lamar i got ur back, but if i got ur back who has mine? Maybe we should just pack a pillow and spend the night


----------



## webeopelas

I should have a trailer that can haul you this year.

Not sure what your're going to do for the first part of the week though.


----------



## switchman1000

add OutbackAroos Dave and Susan June 14 - 20th we got site #8 trying to find a site closer but 35 ft size limits me.. anyone that hears of a large site opening let me know.. (switchman1000) Cant wait.


----------



## folsom_five

It may be a little early to start planning things to do while at the Topsail Rally, but what do others think about getting a group of Outbackers together for a fishing charter?
My boys and I would like to do that while down there, but I know nothing about the area or what's available.
Is there any interest? Has this been done during the past Topsail rallies?
We will be there 6/12 - 6/17, so looking for something during that time.

Looking forward to Topsail!

--Greg


----------



## TomTomLab

folsom_five said:


> It may be a little early to start planning things to do while at the Topsail Rally, but what do others think about getting a group of Outbackers together for a fishing charter?
> My boys and I would like to do that while down there, but I know nothing about the area or what's available.
> Is there any interest? Has this been done during the past Topsail rallies?
> We will be there 6/12 - 6/17, so looking for something during that time.
> 
> Looking forward to Topsail!
> 
> --Greg


I know I have waited to late, but there are no spots left for June or July at Topsail.. If you hear of anyone wanting to cancel their spots I need to spot for the 19th through the 28th. Thanks In Advance fellow outbackers!


----------



## Crawfish

switchman1000 said:


> I know I have waited to late, but there are no spots left for June or July at Topsail.. If you hear of anyone wanting to cancel their spots I need to spot for the 19th through the 28th. Thanks In Advance fellow outbackers!


I will keep my ears and eyes open to a site to come open. There is usually two or three people who have to cancell so be watching out for those. I am sure we can get you in somewhere before the rally.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

TomTomLab said:


> It may be a little early to start planning things to do while at the Topsail Rally, but what do others think about getting a group of Outbackers together for a fishing charter?
> My boys and I would like to do that while down there, but I know nothing about the area or what's available.
> Is there any interest? Has this been done during the past Topsail rallies?
> We will be there 6/12 - 6/17, so looking for something during that time.
> 
> Looking forward to Topsail!
> 
> --Greg


I know I have waited to late, but there are no spots left for June or July at Topsail.. If you hear of anyone wanting to cancel their spots I need to spot for the 19th through the 28th. Thanks In Advance fellow outbackers!
[/quote]
Check your messages!! You'll have to move a couple of times, but it's still possible!! As I said in the message, the OBers are a great group







, and you'll have plenty of help to move and set back up!!
Darlene


----------



## Jambalaya

folsom_five said:


> It may be a little early to start planning things to do while at the Topsail Rally, but what do others think about getting a group of Outbackers together for a fishing charter?
> My boys and I would like to do that while down there, but I know nothing about the area or what's available.
> Is there any interest? Has this been done during the past Topsail rallies?
> We will be there 6/12 - 6/17, so looking for something during that time.
> 
> Looking forward to Topsail!
> 
> --Greg


=

Greg, that area of the Gulf Coast has about every type of fishing and diving charter you can imagine. 4-6 person charters all the way up to the large party boats that carry about 60+ folks and go mostly bottom fishing for grouper, snapper, trigger fish etc. You can fish inland in the huge bay or head for the big game fish or anything in between. I prefer strictly edible species myself.

The below links only scratch the surface:

http://www.fishdestin.com/index.html

http://www.destinfishingteam.com/

http://www.destinangler.com/

http://www.destinpartyboatfishing.com/

http://panama-city-beach-fla.com/fishing_charters.htm

http://www.pcbfishing.com/

Take care,

Billy


----------



## jcat67

Crawfish said:


> Welcome aboard jcat. We promise you will have a great time at Topsail. It is a blast. I guess I can discuss how bad Alabama will play this year against Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Leon


Not really bringing this up to bump the topic or to gloat. I was just looking over the Topsail discussion and came across this. I guess Alabama had a better year than you expected. A heck of a season for both teams.....and I am chomping at the bit for June to get here.


----------



## campingnut18

ok, not much going on with this topic.
we need to start thinking of when , how, where the pot luck will be.
we will still be doing the white elephant gift after dinner. keep it at @10.00 and 
camping related.

i cant wait til summer.

campingnut


----------



## Crawfish

We have an open site in the 100-170 area. If anybody is interested just let me know.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> We have an open site in the 100-170 area. If anybody is interested just let me know.
> 
> Leon


Sent you a PM regarding this, Leon. Please contact me. I definitely want a spot. Got a Class C narrowed down to 2-3 choices, and going to see them this weekend.
Darlene


----------



## TomTomLab

sgalady said:


> We have an open site in the 100-170 area. If anybody is interested just let me know.
> 
> Leon


Sent you a PM regarding this, Leon. Please contact me. I definitely want a spot. Got a Class C narrowed down to 2-3 choices, and going to see them this weekend.
Darlene








[/quote]
LEON, WE HAVE SITE #110 FROM THE 19TH UNTIL THE 27TH AND NEED ONE MORE FOR SOMEOUTABKER WANNABEES.

PLEASE ADVISE


----------



## mountainlady56

TomTomLab said:


> We have an open site in the 100-170 area. If anybody is interested just let me know.
> 
> Leon


Sent you a PM regarding this, Leon. Please contact me. I definitely want a spot. Got a Class C narrowed down to 2-3 choices, and going to see them this weekend.
Darlene








[/quote]
LEON, WE HAVE SITE #110 FROM THE 19TH UNTIL THE 27TH AND NEED ONE MORE FOR SOMEOUTABKER WANNABEES.

PLEASE ADVISE
[/quote]
Understand you got the site, from Leon, and I'm glad!! You'll love Topsail. I had two sites, earlier, as Leon pointed out (booked one, then the one I wanted came open), and let them go back, because I wasn't sure on being able to getting to get back into camping. HOWEVER, I DID post for anyone interested to e-mail me or contact me (post #29 on 7/14) and held them for over 3 weeks, with no requests for them. SO, I did offer them up, but nobody took them.
Be sure to take plenty of sunscreen, FANS for outside, and have a good time! Take your bikes, too, for the trip to the beach......it's beautiful!








Darlene


----------



## jcat67

sgalady said:


> We have an open site in the 100-170 area. If anybody is interested just let me know.
> 
> Leon


Sent you a PM regarding this, Leon. Please contact me. I definitely want a spot. Got a Class C narrowed down to 2-3 choices, and going to see them this weekend.
Darlene








[/quote]
LEON, WE HAVE SITE #110 FROM THE 19TH UNTIL THE 27TH AND NEED ONE MORE FOR SOMEOUTABKER WANNABEES.

PLEASE ADVISE
[/quote]
Understand you got the site, from Leon, and I'm glad!! You'll love Topsail. I had two sites, earlier, as Leon pointed out (booked one, then the one I wanted came open), and let them go back, because I wasn't sure on being able to getting to get back into camping. HOWEVER, I DID post for anyone interested to e-mail me or contact me (post #29 on 7/14) and held them for over 3 weeks, with no requests for them. SO, I did offer them up, but nobody took them.
Be sure to take plenty of sunscreen, FANS for outside, and have a good time! Take your bikes, too, for the trip to the beach......it's beautiful!









Darlene








[/quote]

Darlene,

I'm glad you did. I ended up with site 126 and am looking forward to it.


----------



## 5th Time Around

We may want to consider doing Bingo with the kids early on so they get aquainted. We did this at our Fl Mini Rally and the kids loved it.


----------



## campingnut18

clifford i have a bingo game i can bring if you want me too.
i did this a few years ago. i had the kids bring candy bars . and each time someone won i gave them the pot.
each kid had about 5-10 bars each.
lamar


----------



## H2oSprayer

5th Time Around said:


> We may want to consider doing Bingo with the kids early on so they get aquainted.


We did this at the Factory Rally last year. I went to Sams club and bought a bunch of candy bars and everyone brought a few of their own, it was a great time. As each winner had to pose for a photo, it made for some silly photo's.

BTW, what do you southerners do when the sun goes down?







We have never camped at a CG that does not allow fires. Some of our best memories have been made sitting around the fire ring with other Outbackers.


----------



## Crawfish

H2oSprayer said:


> BTW, what do you southerners do when the sun goes down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have never camped at a CG that does not allow fires. Some of our best memories have been made sitting around the fire ring with other Outbackers.


With so many people at the rally, it is hard to get them all on one site and the campground really does not want us to have a lot of people gathering on one site, so there are small groups that form at different campers and several of us go from camper to camper visiting and asking for a cup full of what ever beverage that group is drinking.







But there are parties going on up and down the street while the kids play and ride bikes.

Leon


----------



## jcat67

5th Time Around said:


> We may want to consider doing Bingo with the kids early on so they get aquainted. We did this at our Fl Mini Rally and the kids loved it.


Wait a minute.....where did the FSU Avatar come from???? JIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcat67

I don't know if anyone has already volunteered, but if not, I would be more than happy to plan and lead a Geocaching expedition on one of the days we are there.


----------



## Jimmie

jcat don't call me...I'm living in a house divided now!!! My son just got accepted to FSU (and not UF). He's happy to go where ever. He had a visit to FSU and told me that were a lot of "hotties" there...not sure what he means









Jimmie


----------



## H2oSprayer

jcat67 said:


> I don't know if anyone has already volunteered, but if not, I would be more than happy to plan and lead a Geocaching expedition on one of the days we are there.


Count me in, I'd love to add another state to my Geocaching map while we are there.


----------



## jcat67

H2oSprayer said:


> I don't know if anyone has already volunteered, but if not, I would be more than happy to plan and lead a Geocaching expedition on one of the days we are there.


Count me in, I'd love to add another state to my Geocaching map while we are there.
[/quote]

We don't arrive until the 17th, so I would plan to geocache on Thursday or Friday the 18th or 19th....depending on other activities planned. Take a look at GCK7DY, "No Swimmin." This is a puzzle cache that is at Topsail. It looks a bit interesting, but I haven't spent a lot of time yet trying to decipher. Give it a spin and see what you think.
I think group caching would be fun.


----------



## 5th Time Around

jcat67 said:


> We may want to consider doing Bingo with the kids early on so they get aquainted. We did this at our Fl Mini Rally and the kids loved it.


Wait a minute.....where did the FSU Avatar come from???? JIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

There has to be some garnet and gold with all you Gators around

Jimmie, it's all good except that one day in Thanksgiving when
Things will be divided I am sure. Btw Cliff says if they can get
Accepted anywhere but Miami he will be happy.

I will plan on doing Bingo at TopSail. I probally have enough
For 50 kids.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I see that the latest projected launch date for the United Launch Alliance Delta II from Cape Canaveral is set for June 16th. Should the date not waver much from the 16th, is this something that we would be able to see from Top Sail's beach?


----------



## mike

That may be worth a drive even if we can't see it.


----------



## Crawfish

H2oSprayer said:


> I see that the latest projected launch date for the United Launch Alliance Delta II from Cape Canaveral is set for June 16th. Should the date not waver much from the 16th, is this something that we would be able to see from Top Sail's beach?


I would go as far to say "yes", but I will let the Floridians chime in. They should know for sure. Is it a daytime or night launch?

Leon


----------



## H2oSprayer

Crawfish said:


> I see that the latest projected launch date for the United Launch Alliance Delta II from Cape Canaveral is set for June 16th. Should the date not waver much from the 16th, is this something that we would be able to see from Top Sail's beach?


Is it a daytime or night launch?
Leon








[/quote]
They have not yet set a launch window for the June 16th liftoff. However, the same type of craft is set for a 6:24 - 7:09 PM liftoff on April 28th. It would be awesome if it was a late evening / early night liftoff as I would think that the rocket glow would be much more visible from a distance.

Does anyone know if the trajectory of the liftoff is typically more to the east or west from Cape Canaveral?


----------



## Jambalaya

H2oSprayer said:


> I see that the latest projected launch date for the United Launch Alliance Delta II from Cape Canaveral is set for June 16th. Should the date not waver much from the 16th, is this something that we would be able to see from Top Sail's beach?


Is it a daytime or night launch?
Leon








[/quote]
They have not yet set a launch window for the June 16th liftoff. However, the same type of craft is set for a 6:24 - 7:09 PM liftoff on April 28th. It would be awesome if it was a late evening / early night liftoff as I would think that the rocket glow would be much more visible from a distance.

Does anyone know if the trajectory of the liftoff is typically more to the east or west from Cape Canaveral?








[/quote]

I am afraid that there will not be much to see from the vantage point of Topsail. First, we are simply too far away and secondly, the spacecraft always head easterly over the Atlantic.

I have been to one Shuttle launch in my life, it was back in the 80s in the MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!. We were camping about 9 miles away from Canaveral. It was an awesome site indeed and the ground shook! If you have never seen a shuttle launch you might want to consider planning a trip. There are not going to be many more.

We can still have a launch party though.

Take care,
Billy


----------



## SydneyExcursion

Hey guys, havent spoken to anyone in a while....I come bearing bad news. I have to resign my position of wagonmaster for the Megabash this year due to my health. I regret having to do this as I was looking forward to another wonderful rally but my health is dictating otherwise. I would appreciate someone stepping up and continuing the drive for another sucessful gathering. If you know of someone, please let me know as I know a great deal of people have committed to this event. 
I have reserved 2 sights for the entire 2 weeks and would like to offer them to fellow Outbackers before cancelling my reservations. I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused anyone.

sydneyexcursion


----------



## mountainlady56

SydneyExcursion said:


> Hey guys, havent spoken to anyone in a while....I come bearing bad news. I have to resign my position of wagonmaster for the Megabash this year due to my health. I regret having to do this as I was looking forward to another wonderful rally but my health is dictating otherwise. I would appreciate someone stepping up and continuing the drive for another sucessful gathering. If you know of someone, please let me know as I know a great deal of people have committed to this event.
> I have reserved 2 sights for the entire 2 weeks and would like to offer them to fellow Outbackers before cancelling my reservations. I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused anyone.
> 
> sydneyexcursion


Joe,
Sent you an e-mail, as I'd like one of the sites. Also sent a suggestion for someone who would possibly do the wagonmaster. I'd be willing to help out some "behind the scenes" where I can, myself. When your health's concerned, don't EVEN think about inconveniencing anyone!! We're just concerned about you and your health, and will keep you in our prayers.
God bless!
Darlene


----------



## SydneyExcursion

The sites are:
site 152 from 11 June to 28 June and the cost is $717.06 (this is for 17 days!!!)
site 167 from 14 June to 28 June and the cost is $590.52. *****Taken by Darlene*****

sgalady has dibs, I will let everyone know when they are taken.

Let me know!!

sydneyexcursion


----------



## mountainlady56

SydneyExcursion said:


> The sites are:
> site 152 from 11 June to 28 June and the cost is $717.06 (this is for 17 days!!!)
> site 167 from 14 June to 28 June and the cost is $590.52.
> 
> sgalady has dibs, I will let everyone know when they are taken.
> 
> Let me know!!
> 
> sydneyexcursion


Joe, 
Sent you a PM. I'd like to get site 167 from the 14th to 28th. So, that leaves 152 still up for grabs. Plus, if anybody wants to drop in for a few days, I have a couple of sites for 3 days apiece (June 13th-16th on one and June 17th-20th on another, but not able to get the night of the 16th to hook them up). I was going to try to get a walk-up site, but that's not a guarantee. The first is on site 130 and the second is on site 10. Site 167 is going to be perfect for me, in case I tow my car!! WHOO-HOO!! Can't WAIT!! Jimmy's gonna be SO stoked!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Transaction complete with Joe. I called Reserve America, and they will transfer the OCCUPANT for no charge, and payment with PayPal to Joe was very simple, and this was my first time actually using PayPal, though I've had the account for a long time.
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES

Regarding the possibility of seeing a launch from Topsail...

When I lived in Miami we could see launches, providing the sky was clear. Miami is about 190 miles from the Cape. We could see probably the last 10-15 seconds of the launch before first stage burnout and/or solid rocket booster separation. After that it is difficult to see the rocket from Miami.

Santa Rosa Beach is 460 miles from the Cape. The chances of seeing the launch are pretty remote. And even if the rocket launches on a more northeasterly direction, you'd probably could only see the last second or two before first stage burnout. From Topsail, that would look like a slowly moving star...not very spectacular.

So here is my advice...

Check out this NASA website:

Kennedy Space Center Launches

Pick a launch you would like to view.

Then go to this website:

Manatee Hammock 

Make a reservation at one of the best areas to view a launch, and camp at the same time! We camp there a couple of times a year and really like the campground.

Be advised...launch dates are an iffy proposition. Sometimes they can be delayed hours, days, weeks, or months. But you can still visit the Kennedy Space Center  and get a tour of the facility AND ride the Shuttle Launch Experience. It's fun.

There also is nearby Cocoa Beach with the World Famous Ron-Jons! And for those who like to make a wager, there are day cruise gambling ships out of Port Canaveral.

Do I sound like the local Tourist guide? You bet! I live in Brevard County and I love my hometown!!

Dan


----------



## Reverie

Let's talk about Topsail and planning:

This is going to be interesting but do-able. As we speak some experienced hands are considering the events that traditionally take place during TopSail and are working them out. Without a Wagonmaster the scheduling that normally takes place is way behind so when ideas are floated, if you have opinions, please provide them. I'm pretty sure there will be a "Meet and Greet" and a potluck. What might be lacking are the "Fabulous Parting Gifts" like we had at the closing. If anyone is interested in securing or providing gifts, please let me know.

Timing is going to be very different. In the past this has been a one week long event. Some people stayed longer, some arrived earlier, but we usually had the going away bash on Friday night. This year some people are set up to arrive after the first week group has departed. How can we accommodate the early and the late people? I would really appreciate some ideas. Post the ideas. Let's discuss them.

When it comes to TopSail the best plan is to figure out the things you want to do and do them. There are tons of places to go and things to see. In the past tours have been planned and it has turned into a military deployment. This year I would suggest working together in groups to find the things you really want to do.

1. Schedule a Dolphin Cruise.
2. Go to Seaside and watch an evening (free) concert. It think they are on Wednesday but check.
3. Shop at the Outlet Mall down the street.
4. Eat at the seafood restaurants. Ask someone who has been to Destin before for some recommendations.
5. Visit the Armament Museum at Eglin AFB. Cheap and closeby. Plus it's fun to look at all those instruments of destruction.
6. Attend the nature shows at the park each night. Check with the rangers when you check in for times and dates.
7. Go to Bass Pro Shops. That sounds like crass commercialism but almost everyone that goes find it to be fascinating. Plus there is a giant fishtank in there to watch the fish. Maybe the kids can see a bigger fish eat Nemo. Maybe not. Most fist say Clownfish taste sort of funny.
8. Go to the beach twice a day or all day or not at all. Carry your pop up awning down along with a couple of bungie cords and lash a few awning together with your friends. Make new friends at the beach.
9. Tell people you are an Outbacker. Make a bunch of new, non-Outback friends and invite them along.

#10 is the most important. Don't do something you don't want to do. It's your vacation. If you are feeling anti-social go hang out with yourself. Nobody should do anything they don't want to do at TopSail.

I like to hike and so I am a member of a hardcore hiking forum. People spend a lot of time discussing what they like to do and how they like to do it. In the end all that great advice is given but it is up to you to accept, modify or reject it. We have a saying, "Hike Your Own Hike". Well, Outbackers is exactly the same thing. "Pull Your Own Camper." It 's yours. You paid for it. It fits you. What I do is great for me and my family. What you do might be different. If what I am doing looks like fun, you should give it a try. If you ASK me, I am happy to suggest things. If you want to put something together, put it out here and let's see who bites.

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang

I know we are set for the second week, but will be in on the Friday of the first week, so we will overlap and be with the first week people for a couple of days. I know the same is true for Webeopelas. Maybe there could still be a meet and greet or the one big potluck that Saturday night that we will all be together? Do we have arrival dates for all involved?

Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Here you go Darlene. This list is not complete but gives you a general idea.

Crawfish - Site 166 - June 11-21
need2mellowout - Site 165 - June 11-22
Jambalaya - Site 164 - June 11-22
folsom five - Site 120 - June 11-18
campingnut18 - Site 168 - June 11-23
having fun - Site 162 - June 11-20
swanny - Site 132 - June 11-25
quicksam - Site 159 - June 11-25
Jimmie - Site 118 - June 13-20
5th Time Around - Site 154 - June 13-20
H2oSprayer - Site 115 - June 14-21
mike - Site 114 - June 14-21
jdpm - Site 119 - June 14-20
GoVols - Site 138 - June 7-14
jcat67 - Site 126 - June 17-21
Prevish Gang - Site 123 - ??
lilunsure - ?? - ??
O'Shields - ?? - ??
Reverie - ?? - ??
Tonka - ?? - ??
Boatman - Site 121 - June 15-21 
webeopelas - Site 128 - Jun 19-29
outbackmac - Site 133 - June 11-22
outbackAroos - Site 08 - June 14-19

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Nick, if anybody needs any leg work done in Destin just let me know. I am always looking for an excuse to go to Topsail.

Leon


----------



## Steve McNeil

Hello Everyone,

We are in Oklahoma and was wondering if there is any sites left for the two weeks. We are planning on taking off work for 2 weeks, so we would stay around 1 1/2 weeks. This is about a 2 day drive for us. Also, I seen that there is sewer and electric, is there water at the sites as well?

Thanks

Steve and Mary


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Steve, send Joe (SidneyExcurison) a PM or email and see if he still has a site left. He had two so he might still have one.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Nick, if anybody needs any leg work done in Destin just let me know. I am always looking for an excuse to go to Topsail.
> 
> Leon


Hi, Leon!
Yep, you'll do anything to get to Topsail, won't you?







I think it's important for whoever's "in charge" to ask for volunteers to help for this or that, so no one person has to do all the organizing, and it can be a great vacation for everyone, INCLUDING the wagonmaster and his/her family. While I'm a long ways from Topsail, I'll be more than happy to help out. Maybe instead of one major potluck, like has been done in the past, have several get-togethers with fingerfoods, drinks, games, etc., to keep it from being a major job for anyone. I love the idea of the Dolphin Cruise, etc.
Maybe make a list of events everyone would like to do, and make gatherings on the beach, etc., known. Maybe we could come up with a central area to post tentative plans, so like Reverie said, it's your vacation, you can participate or not, it's up to you.
Know I didn't go last year (was out of camping) and left unexpectedly, the year before, for personal reasons, but I'm ready to go camping again, and excited about Topsail!! Got Jimmy a new bike and he's (HIMSELF!) switched out the seat to a very comfy one and installed a headlight and tail light!! 
I'm going to buy a tent for the beach, and get myself a bike with variable speeds so I can do riding around the CG and get a wagon to tow behind for the beach. We'll DEFINITELY be spending time on the beach, this year!! I was really disappointed in myself, that I didn't go down more when I had the chance, before. It is GORGEOUS! Can't wait!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Steve McNeil said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are in Oklahoma and was wondering if there is any sites left for the two weeks. We are planning on taking off work for 2 weeks, so we would stay around 1 1/2 weeks. This is about a 2 day drive for us. Also, I seen that there is sewer and electric, is there water at the sites as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve and Mary


Steve & Mary,
As far as I know, site 152 hasn't been taken, and it's open 6/11-28. It was very easy working with Joe, through Paypal, and he just transfers the name of the occupant with Reserve America. The sites at Topsail Hill are full-hookups, paved concrete, etc. You'll love it!! 152 is a drive-thru site, as well, on the end of a row. I'll be on the opposite end for the 14th-28th. Hope to see you there!
Plus, if anybody wants to drop in for a few days, I have a couple of sites for 3 days apiece (June 13th-16th on one and June 17th-20th on another, but not able to get the night of the 16th to hook them up). I was going to try to get a walk-up site, but that's not a guarantee. The first is on site 130 and the second is on site 10. I'll hold onto these until a couple of weeks before the rally, just in case someone wants to take them. They're paid for, already. I think it's very likely you can get a walk-up site if you ask on the day of check-in.
Darlene


----------



## Steve McNeil

sgalady said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are in Oklahoma and was wondering if there is any sites left for the two weeks. We are planning on taking off work for 2 weeks, so we would stay around 1 1/2 weeks. This is about a 2 day drive for us. Also, I seen that there is sewer and electric, is there water at the sites as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve and Mary


Steve & Mary,
As far as I know, site 152 hasn't been taken, and it's open 6/11-28. It was very easy working with Joe, through Paypal, and he just transfers the name of the occupant with Reserve America. The sites at Topsail Hill are full-hookups, paved concrete, etc. You'll love it!! 152 is a drive-thru site, as well, on the end of a row. I'll be on the opposite end for the 14th-28th. Hope to see you there!
Darlene








[/quote]

Whats the best way to get ahead of Joe at Paypal?

Thanks everyone for the information.

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56

Steve McNeil said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are in Oklahoma and was wondering if there is any sites left for the two weeks. We are planning on taking off work for 2 weeks, so we would stay around 1 1/2 weeks. This is about a 2 day drive for us. Also, I seen that there is sewer and electric, is there water at the sites as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve and Mary


Steve & Mary,
As far as I know, site 152 hasn't been taken, and it's open 6/11-28. It was very easy working with Joe, through Paypal, and he just transfers the name of the occupant with Reserve America. The sites at Topsail Hill are full-hookups, paved concrete, etc. You'll love it!! 152 is a drive-thru site, as well, on the end of a row. I'll be on the opposite end for the 14th-28th. Hope to see you there!
Darlene








[/quote]

Whats the best way to get ahead of Joe at Paypal?

Thanks everyone for the information.

Steve
[/quote]
Steve,
Just message him. He'll give you his e-mail for Paypal, etc., then transfer the occupant to you when Paypal payment clears.
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

ok people .....

IF ANYONE CANT MAKE THIS RALLY....
please let me know before you give up your reservation.
ive had people looking for site and can use them...
just pm me FIRST...
we will sell them for you. we do it every year.

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

Info sent to Lamar for extra sites I have. Hopefully, they can be coordinated with others to help someone else have a great vacation at Topsail!








Darlene


----------



## Steve McNeil

sgalady said:


> Info sent to Lamar for extra sites I have. Hopefully, they can be coordinated with others to help someone else have a great vacation at Topsail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Hello Everyone,

Thanks for your help in trying to find us an site. There was one open, but for 2 weeks, and we are unable to make those dates work for us. So, we changed our plans and decided to go in late July/August. We hope you all have fun at the rally.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## webeopelas

Let me know if anything opens up during the second week anywhere from 19 -29 June. Have some friends who are interested in attending.


----------



## mountainlady56

webeopelas said:


> Let me know if anything opens up during the second week anywhere from 19 -29 June. Have some friends who are interested in attending.


Check your e-mail. I've sent info regarding the second week to you.
Darlene


----------



## webeopelas

Okay, hate to say it, but we will be canceling our reservations. Being there the second week without the regular crew, and having the other folks we know back out, has made us decide to save that week for a different vacation later in the summer.

We had actually reserved 15-29 back in Jun to make sure we got our site.

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Phil


----------



## campingnut18

Hate to hear it and you'll miss any jellyfishes - I really hope those aren't there this year







-

On another note, how much longer? less than 9 weeks and we will be back but this time it should be hot, hot, hot. Can't wait.

C-


----------



## H2oSprayer

webeopelas said:


> Okay, hate to say it, but we will be canceling our reservations.


That stinks, I was hoping to take a look at your Silverback. Oh well, maybe next time. BTW, what's wrong with meeting a "New Crew"?


----------



## campingnut18

sorry phil. that sucks.
we will miss you all. hold the site . someone will want it.
you can hold until 10 days out . have the new person even pay you the $10.00 cancelation fee.
so your out no money.

im working with the elders on plans for the rally.
all i can say for topsail 2009 is
rest,relax, drinks, and lots of beach time.

working on pot luck dates
working on events for the week.

we will have to work around somethings the park has going on at the clubhouse that week.
but it wont be any problem at all.

REMEMBER . you need to be at the meet & greet saturday june 13,2009 to find out
what were doing for the week.
if your coming in after the 13 just see me.

thanks,lamar


----------



## prevish gang

Hate to say it, but we are going to have to back out too. We are booked from June 13-June 27th. If anyone needs that time let me know. We will see you guys in October though for the Autumn rally in Pigeon Forge though I'm pretty sure. Just have to get my calender together for that time to be sure. Also hope we can put together something in New Orleans around Christmas/New Years this year. That would give me 2 weeks or so with my SE friends. We will be sad to miss Topsail with you guys but I promise to make it up to you!

Darlene


----------



## mike

Sorry u wont be able to make it Darlen and webopelas. Darlene, we were looking forward to some great appetizers. Anyway there is always next year. Hope all is well,

mike


----------



## Jambalaya

prevish gang said:


> Also hope we can put together something in New Orleans around Christmas/New Years this year. That would give me 2 weeks or so with my SE friends. We will be sad to miss Topsail with you guys but I promise to make it up to you!
> 
> Darlene


Darlene, we need to talk about New Orleans.

Bayou Segnette State Park.


----------



## campingnut18

can anyone who has a site for-sale.please email or mp me the dates and site number.
i have a few who want a site.
thanks, lamar


----------



## prevish gang

campingnut18 said:


> can anyone who has a site for-sale.please email or mp me the dates and site number.
> i have a few who want a site.
> thanks, lamar


Here's mine
2-1359157 FL
Confirmed
See Detail
Sat Jun 13 2009 - Sat Jun 27 2009 (14 nights)	TOPSAIL HILL PRESERVE STATE PARK GREGORY E. MOORE RV RESORT
123
$590.52
:$0.00


----------



## webeopelas

Here is ours:

2-1417577 FL
Mon Jun 15 2009 - Mon Jun 29 2009 (14 nights) 
TOPSAIL HILL PRESERVE STATE PARK GREGORY E. MOORE RV RESORT
128
$590.52
:$0.00


----------



## Texas Friends

Hello Everyone-
We are Texas OUtbackers and won't have our Camper with us, but just happen to be on a family vacation and traveling thru Destin Florida at the same time that you are having your rally! We were thinking about stopping by and saying hello to everyone! Let us know if this is a possability. We will be thru there the week of the 22th thru the 26th. We would love to stop by!


----------



## Crawfish

Bryan, man you are missing most of us by one day. Most people are pulling out on the 21st. This summer rally was split into two weeks. Almost all the Outbackers are coming in for the first week. There might be a few of us left after the 21st. Heck, you need to check out Topsail Hill anyway so just ride through the campground and see if there are any Outbacks left. If so, they are bound to be part of the rally. Wish we could have meet up with you. Maybe next time.

Leon


----------



## myshock850

SydneyExcursion said:


> OK, after much discussion and thought....we will be having a 2 week Mega Bash for the group at Topsail.
> 
> The bash will be held from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 13 until June 27 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come and stay 7,10, or 14 days. Whatever works for you.
> 
> Sites 119 through 141 and sites 153 through 168 will put you right in the action of the rally, but any sites in the 100s (Palm Circle) are great!!
> All reservations will have to go thru ReserveAmerica.
> Once you have reserved your site, please pm me so we can keep track of who is going to be where and when with a running guest list. Looking forward to a great time!!
> 
> More info will on events will be posted later.​SydneyExcursion Site 152 Dates 11-14 Site 167 Dates 14-28
> Crawfish Site 166 Dates 11-21
> need2mellowout Site 165 Dates 11-22
> Jambalaya Site 164 Dates 11-22
> folsom five Site 120 Dates 11-18
> campingnut18 Site 168 Dates 11-23
> having fun Site 162 Dates 11-20
> swanny Site 132 Dates 11-25
> quicksam Site 159 Dates 11-25
> Jimmie Site 118 Dates 13-20
> 5th Time Around Site 154 Dates 13-20
> H2oSprayer Site 115 Dates 14-21
> mike Site 114 Dates 14-21
> jdpm Site 119 Dates 14-20
> GoVols Site 138 Dates 7-14
> jcat67 Site 126 Dates 17-21
> boat man 121 Dates 15-21


----------



## myshock850

WOW, we just ordered our trailer and REALLY wanted to come but it is ALL sold out, any suggestions? Did you have sites reserved for the group?

I see the state parks fill up quickly!


----------



## campingnut18

i know of two sites open.
let me know if you want them ..

asap,campingnut18


----------



## campingnut18

hey myshock850. if you want that site you better call her asap.
i have others going to call and get it.

any site at this rally is better than no site at all.
campingnut


----------



## kywoman

Im going to TOPSAIL !!!!!
I am taking spot #128
Neighbors beware....Lets get this party started
Stephanie


----------



## 3LEES

campingnut18 said:


> hey myshock850. if you want that site you better call her asap.
> i have others going to call and get it.
> 
> any site at this rally is better than no site at all.
> campingnut


ANY site Lamar???

Does that include site 71?









Dan


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

kywoman said:


> Im going to TOPSAIL !!!!!
> I am taking spot #128
> Neighbors beware....Lets get this party started
> Stephanie


Hey Stephanie, we're so glad that you are going to join us, I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again.

Margaret


----------



## campingnut18

yep dan , i guess i can say any site.
i would even take site 71 to be at the rally.
even a site up front would be ok too.

hey guys....
i'll post in a few days info on the rally.
what day we have events and info on potluck and such.

ill have sign up sheets at the club house for
things such as ... drinks, side dishes, ice.
dont sign up now wait until the rally starts.

ALSO VERY IMPORTANT... we will be taking potluck money up
on saturday night at the club house. 
not sure how much yet should be around $25.00 per family.
so bring cash.
thanks,lamar


----------



## mike

lamar thanks for taking the lead on this, we are not sure if we will be there sun or mon. do u have a date set for the potluck? if u need anything let me know


----------



## outbackmac

welcome stephanie we will be neighbors when are u guys leaving to go down?


----------



## mike

hey steph, be very very carefull if u are staying next to outbackmc, I would bring an umbrella and raincoat if I were u. lol. Ps he has some great outdoor furniture


----------



## outbackmac

From the sounds of things i will be having a furniture auction sometime during the week.

I have my eye on ur stuff Mike


----------



## campingnut18

pot luck will be wednesday of that week.
we want everyone to have a chance to eat..

i think most all will be in by that date.

lamar


----------



## kywoman

outbackmac said:


> welcome stephanie we will be neighbors when are u guys leaving to go down?


HEY
I thought you all couldn't get off...YEA !!!! Im not sure I think Friday the 12th and stopping a couple of places.
We are checking in on Monday 15th and checking out on Thurs 25th
What site are you all in?


----------



## kywoman

mike said:


> hey steph, be very very carefull if u are staying next to outbackmc, I would bring an umbrella and raincoat if I were u. lol. Ps he has some great outdoor furniture


I know he stole it from me at the last rally while drinking moonshine from an irish/asian woman that was selling it out of the back of her golfcart
now thats a story!!!!


----------



## campingnut18

hey kywomen, welcome to the rally.
i hope to get to visit more with you this time.
you may check into adding a few more days at topsail.
4 day will not be long enough for you..
i know you will not want to go home.

see ya soon,lamar


----------



## prevish gang

I just let go earlier today of my site 123 from June 20-27 which is the 2nd week of the rally. If you are interested, get online and get it soon.


----------



## campingnut18

HELP..HELP..HELP..

i need any photos you have from lasts years rally. i have alot but i dont want them to be all of my family.
i need just a few from anyone who has them.
i trying to make a slideshow .

send them to [email protected]

thanks, lamar


----------



## mike

campingnut18 said:


> HELP..HELP..HELP..
> 
> i need any photos you have from lasts years rally. i have alot but i dont want them to be all of my family.
> i need just a few from anyone who has them.
> i trying to make a slideshow .
> 
> send them to [email protected]
> 
> thanks, lamar


Noble eagle was taking alot of pics last year


----------



## campingnut18

Cathy & Ron Jones took the first week of Darlene's reservation for #123 - you know the ones in the big rig from 2 yrs ago.

C-


----------



## campingnut18

here is a list of whats going on for the week.
plan now to bring what you need.
not sure you can read it. i cant make it any larger.
sorry,lamar


----------



## 3LEES

Let's see if this is any clearer Lamar...










Dan


----------



## mike

We will not be able to make it to the meet and greet and its likely we will not be able to make it until late sunday or monday


----------



## campingnut18

thanks dan. i lost the color copy i had.

i have all the pics i need now.

thanks,lamar


----------



## campingnut18

thats ok mike, just check with me and ill give you all ine info.

I have a reservation to sell off for Topsail 6/20 - 6/24 Site 154. I have paid $84.36 of the fee (It was reserved as over 65 Florida Resident so it was 50% of the rate) and would like to get the $10 change fee.

et me know if you want it.
thanks,lamar


----------



## 5th Time Around

campingnut18 said:


> thats ok mike, just check with me and ill give you all ine info.
> 
> I have a reservation to sell off for Topsail 6/20 - 6/24 Site 154. I have paid $84.36 of the fee (It was reserved as over 65 Florida Resident so it was 50% of the rate) and would like to get the $10 change fee.
> 
> et me know if you want it.
> thanks,lamar


Last chance before I cancel this reservation.........Any takers?


----------



## Dreamtimers

Add us to the list, we'll be in site 156 and likely get there there late on fri. the 12 until sat the 25 _(anybody know how late you can check in?)_.

We also have a second week on this site that DW couldn't get vacation for. I'll hold it for a few more days if anyone is interested, please pm me soon.

Dave


----------



## H2oSprayer

5th Time Around said:


> thats ok mike, just check with me and ill give you all ine info.
> 
> I have a reservation to sell off for Topsail 6/20 - 6/24 Site 154. I have paid $84.36 of the fee (It was reserved as over 65 Florida Resident so it was 50% of the rate) and would like to get the $10 change fee.
> 
> et me know if you want it.
> thanks,lamar


Last chance before I cancel this reservation.........Any takers?
[/quote]

Please hold the site for another day or so. We are trying to twist the arm of Out4Fun to get them to join in on the fun.

EDIT - Never mind, I just realized that it is the wrong weekend. They may however, be interested in the first weekend (the 14th - ???) if that becomes available.


----------



## campingnut18

dave your on the other list.
this one may be outdated.

lamar


----------



## 5th Time Around

Just to clarify - _We will still be going to Topsail from June 13 - June 20th. _ I had made 2 reservations just in case my schedule didn't work out so I have one reservation checking in on the 20th of June for 4 nights that I am going to cancel if no one needs the spot.


----------



## campingnut18

Does anyone have a projector that they can bring? I think the park has a movie nite but they won't let us use the projector for any additional stuff.

C-


----------



## Reverie

HELP! I need prizes for the big party. So far I have, let's see..............add 2,........carry the 5,.............. precisely zero. Actually I have some small things but I need some help.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Nick, get up with KYwoman. I think she said she had a lot of stuff we could use as prizes.

Leon


----------



## kywoman

Reverie said:


> HELP! I need prizes for the big party. So far I have, let's see..............add 2,........carry the 5,.............. precisely zero. Actually I have some small things but I need some help.
> 
> Reverie


Here are a few items I spotted right offf the bat and I will continue to hunt.
Mom'sBusy Book organize your family book
Little Dipper Crock pot by Rival
Ingram outdoor timer
Nyko i top button relocator relocates button controls to the top of your idpod for easy access
Time for Kids "Dont Quote Me" boardgame ages 10 and up
Puzzle 504 pieces
Klutz Window Art kits for kids ages 6 and up
Giant Floor Puzzle ABC for kids
Friends picture frame
Fun with Science Crystal growing kit ages 12 and up
Hope this stuff will help and I will continue my HUNT
Stephanie
aka Ky woman


----------



## campingnut18

wow, stephanie thats great.
thats alot of stuff.
anything you get will be more than we had last year.

thanks for all your help.

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

We have more or less finalized the menu for the Pot Luck. It will be Surf and Turf night at Topsail (Seafood and BBQ). I will post the menu in the near future. We will be supplying all of the main courses. We would like to ask that 10 or 12 people volunteer to make the deserts. This way we can have several different choices on desert. Please, let's start a list of the desert you plan to bring. Thanks

1. Crawfish - Three Layer Delight

Leon


----------



## 5th Time Around

what type prizes are you looking for? I have new happy meal toys, some new craft kits,
Some leftover new cub scout toys. That I can bring. Do you want me to do a kids bingo?

I can bring a dessert, I will figure out what I can bring and let you know.


----------



## swanny

My wife and I will make some Cheese Pies


----------



## jcat67

Just double checking.....what night is the potluck? I am thinking it is the day we arrive, but it might be earlier.


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

jcat67 said:


> Just double checking.....what night is the potluck? I am thinking it is the day we arrive, but it might be earlier.


The potluck will be on Wednesday, June 11. Yum, Yum and it's all low cal/fat free









Margaret


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

We plan to have a kids bike parade one night during the rally. We'll post a date, time, location and route at the clubhouse once we get to Topsail. Remember to bring your glow in

the dark and other decorations for your ride. Just a reminder, Sunday, June 14 is Flag Day, so that might serve as a suitable theme for our own Outback Doo Dah Parade.

All bikes, trikes, strollers, wagons and pedestrians are welcome. We'll gather some cool refreshments to serve the participants after the event.

Hope to see you there!!!!!!

Margaret


----------



## H2oSprayer

Mrs Crawfish said:


> Just double checking.....what night is the potluck? I am thinking it is the day we arrive, but it might be earlier.


The potluck will be on Wednesday, June 11. Yum, Yum and it's all low cal/fat free









Margaret
[/quote]

The 11th? According to the first post, the rally doesn't even start till the 13th and half of the attendees wont be there yet. Could we push it back a few days and let more people arrive?


----------



## jcat67

Mrs Crawfish said:


> Just double checking.....what night is the potluck? I am thinking it is the day we arrive, but it might be earlier.


The potluck will be on Wednesday, June 11. Yum, Yum and it's all low cal/fat free









Margaret
[/quote]

Oh well. I was hoping for the 17th when we pull in. Dang, gonna have to eat all that banana pudding myself. The sacrifices I make.


----------



## campingnut18

[quote name='5th Time Around' date='May 21 2009, 08:32 PM' post='346844']
what type prizes are you looking for? I have new happy meal toys, some new craft kits,
Some leftover new cub scout toys. That I can bring. Do you want me to do a kids bingo?
-----------------

If you'd like to lead a kids bingo, I say go for it. I'm sure the kids would enjoy. Just let us know and we will put out the word for you. We'll have pottery painting for them (and big kids too = that's us) on Thursday morning.

C-


----------



## campingnut18

Those crazy nurses! jk (I'm sure that was a typo). hehe






















*Potluck is Wednesday, June 17th.  *
















We will need some volunteers for stuff as well but we can settle that mostly at the Meet & Greet on Saturday. Some of us will need to bring pop-up tent awnings to the clubhouse on Wed to put outside for cooking and food (I think we will be eating inside in the A/C), we need cooks, setup crew, cleanup crew. Leon, do we need any additional cooking pots for the corn/potatoes and/or shrimp boil? Or does Billy have it ALL? Billy?

p.s. Don't forget to dress with your best (or worst) Hawaiian shirt for the potluck. There is a contest
















C-


----------



## Crawfish

Carmen, I'm looking for a nursing home to put her in.







I don't know what I am going to do with her. When she reads this I will need several nurses and a hospital after she gets through with me.









Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

We have more or less finalized the menu for the Pot Luck. It will be Surf and Turf night at Topsail (Seafood and BBQ). I will post the menu in the near future. We will be supplying all of the main courses. We would like to ask that 10 or 12 people volunteer to make the deserts. This way we can have several different choices on desert. Please, let's start a list of the desert you plan to bring. Thanks

1. Crawfish - Three Layer Delight
2. Jambalaya- Banana Pudding

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya

campingnut18 said:


> Those crazy nurses! jk (I'm sure that was a typo). hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Potluck is Wednesday, June 17th.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will need some volunteers for stuff as well but we can settle that mostly at the Meet & Greet on Saturday. Some of us will need to bring pop-up tent awnings to the clubhouse on Wed to put outside for cooking and food (I think we will be eating inside in the A/C), we need cooks, setup crew, cleanup crew. Leon, do we need any additional cooking pots for the corn/potatoes and/or shrimp boil? Or does Billy have it ALL? Billy?
> 
> p.s. Don't forget to dress with your best (or worst) Hawaiian shirt for the potluck. There is a contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-


Carmen I have got the pots and burners for the boil. If anyone has any smokers they can bring that will help.


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

Oops...I'm sorry for the misinformation, I don't really know how I did that, but thanks Lamar for fixing it!

Margaret


----------



## folsom_five

! We will be missing the potluck







. 
We will be leaving the morning of the 17th to be able to make it to our next destination.
Looking forward to all the other rally activities!

--Greg


----------



## jcat67

Glad to see it is on the 17th. We will be at Three Rivers SP in Sneads until Wednesday morning and then heading to Topsail. According to Mapquest it is only about an hour and 45 minutes park to park so hopefully we'll be at Topsail by noon. That would be in plenty of time to help cook......while the DW is setting up camp.


----------



## swanny

Jambalaya said:


> We have more or less finalized the menu for the Pot Luck. It will be Surf and Turf night at Topsail (Seafood and BBQ). I will post the menu in the near future. We will be supplying all of the main courses. We would like to ask that 10 or 12 people volunteer to make the deserts. This way we can have several different choices on desert. Please, let's start a list of the desert you plan to bring. Thanks
> 
> 1. Crawfish - Three Layer Delight
> 2. Jambalaya- Banana Pudding
> 3. Swanny - Cheese Pies
> 
> Leon


----------



## H2oSprayer

swanny said:


> We have more or less finalized the menu for the Pot Luck. It will be Surf and Turf night at Topsail (Seafood and BBQ). I will post the menu in the near future. We will be supplying all of the main courses. We would like to ask that 10 or 12 people volunteer to make the deserts. This way we can have several different choices on desert. Please, let's start a list of the desert you plan to bring. Thanks
> 
> 1. Crawfish - Three Layer Delight
> 2. Jambalaya- Banana Pudding
> 3. Swanny - Cheese Pies
> 4. H2oSprayer - Lemon Bars
> 
> Leon


[/quote]


----------



## campingnut18

im sad to post this.
but i have a site for the week open. june 13-21,2009.
not sure which site but i do know its on the 1oo loop.
i need to know if you want it asap.
thanks,lamar


----------



## mike

out for fun may want it, i will try to contact him. Myself and h20 are trying to talk him into going.


----------



## campingnut18

well the site is taken i think. . 
it may be one of those swapping site kinda things.
ill get back with you asap. 
its not my site. we are still going.
sorry folks.
lamar


----------



## jcat67

campingnut18 said:


> well the site is taken i think. .
> it may be one of those swapping site kinda things.
> ill get back with you asap.
> its not my site. we are still going.
> sorry folks.
> lamar


I hope you are sorry for the confusion, not that you are still going. We are looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## 5th Time Around

[quote name='campingnut18' date='May 22 2009, 09:06 AM' post='346933']
[quote name='5th Time Around' date='May 21 2009, 08:32 PM' post='346844']
what type prizes are you looking for? I have new happy meal toys, some new craft kits,
Some leftover new cub scout toys. That I can bring. Do you want me to do a kids bingo?
-----------------

If you'd like to lead a kids bingo, I say go for it. I'm sure the kids would enjoy. Just let us know and we will put out the word for you. We'll have pottery painting for them (and big kids too = that's us) on Thursday morning.

C-









I can do kids Bingo one day, preferably early in the week. What type of prizes are you looking for?

Jennifer


----------



## H2oSprayer

5th Time Around said:


> I can do kids Bingo one day, preferably early in the week. What type of prizes are you looking for?


We could do a candy bar bingo. This is what we did at the at the Factory Rally last year. The children as well as the adults had a great time and a mutli pack of candy bars at Sam's Club wasn't much money.


----------



## 5th Time Around

I have about 50 bingo cards. So that sounds good.


----------



## jcat67

What is the latest on the schedule of events? We don't arrive until the 17th and will miss some stuff, but wanted to plan our schedule for the time we are there.


----------



## Crawfish

3LEES said:


> Dan


Here you go Jeff.

Leon


----------



## 5th Time Around

What do we bring for the white elephant gift exchange? Is is a new item or a used item???


----------



## jcat67

Crawfish said:


> Dan


Here you go Jeff.

Leon








[/quote]

Thanks Leon. I see Thursday afternoon might be open or Friday a.m. Not sure how to go about asking who might be interested in a Geocache outing, but maybe this will do it. Not sure if we want to make it an official sub-event, but I was concerned since we are arriving later in the week, we wouldn't have enough time to talk it up before it was time to pack up. Just trying to test the water for interest.


----------



## Crawfish

5th Time Around said:


> I see Thursday afternoon might be open or Friday a.m. Not sure how to go about asking who might be interested in a Geocache outing, but maybe this will do it. Not sure if we want to make it an official sub-event, but I was concerned since we are arriving later in the week, we wouldn't have enough time to talk it up before it was time to pack up. Just trying to test the water for interest.


Jeff, pick a day and time you want to do it and let me know and I can put it out at the "Meet and Greet" on Sat and get a list started for you. Will that work?

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Just let us know the day for the event you would like to lead and we'll make sure to mention it at the Meet & Greet -and- spread the word otherwise (beaching it, etc).

C-


----------



## jcat67

Crawfish said:


> I see Thursday afternoon might be open or Friday a.m. Not sure how to go about asking who might be interested in a Geocache outing, but maybe this will do it. Not sure if we want to make it an official sub-event, but I was concerned since we are arriving later in the week, we wouldn't have enough time to talk it up before it was time to pack up. Just trying to test the water for interest.


Jeff, pick a day and time you want to do it and let me know and I can put it out at the "Meet and Greet" on Sat and get a list started for you. Will that work?

Leon








[/quote]

Leon,

That would be great. Let's plan for the Thursday afternoon (since everyone's morning starts at a different time.) I would plan for 2p, so everyone has time for a nap after lunch.


----------



## Crawfish

Sounds good Jeff. I will put out the info and see about adding it to the handout out.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

H2oSprayer said:


> I can do kids Bingo one day, preferably early in the week. What type of prizes are you looking for?


We could do a candy bar bingo. This is what we did at the at the Factory Rally last year. The children as well as the adults had a great time and a mutli pack of candy bars at Sam's Club wasn't much money.
[/quote]

If you and 5th Time Around would like to host this we could add it on for Thursday night at the club house. Just say the word and we will add it to the handout and put the word out at the "Meet and Greet". I think Lamar (Campingnut) has a bingo mice cage with numbers.

Leon


----------



## folsom_five

So, 3 days until we start our journey towards Topsail...
My kids are use to California beaches and want to bring their boogie boards and skim boards. I know nothing about the gulf coast beaches but didn't think there was much in the way of waves to use a boogie board. Any opinions?
Also, for the skim board, the beach needs to be realatively flat and have a thin layer of water as the waves go in and out. Is this something we will find at the Topsail beach, or will be packing these items for nothing?

--Greg


----------



## campingnut18

folsom_five said:


> So, 3 days until we start our journey towards Topsail...
> My kids are use to California beaches and want to bring their boogie boards and skim boards. I know nothing about the gulf coast beaches but didn't think there was much in the way of waves to use a boogie board. Any opinions?
> Also, for the skim board, the beach needs to be realatively flat and have a thin layer of water as the waves go in and out. Is this something we will find at the Topsail beach, or will be packing these items for nothing?
> 
> --Greg


The waves at Topsail can tend to be like a ripple at times but it is often crystal clear. Hopefully the seaweed will be washed out since that can be icky some times. The kids typically bring boogie boards just in case. Skim boards are ideal for some of the pools of water / flat surfaces. Bikes are almost a must but I'm sure you've heard that already. Don't forget your kites so you can be frustrated with the rest of us on Kite day. jk Can't wait to get to the beach - white sand, sunny skies, here I come.

C-


----------



## W4DRR

folsom_five said:


> So, 3 days until we start our journey towards Topsail...
> My kids are use to California beaches and want to bring their boogie boards and skim boards. I know nothing about the gulf coast beaches but didn't think there was much in the way of waves to use a boogie board. Any opinions?
> Also, for the skim board, the beach needs to be realatively flat and have a thin layer of water as the waves go in and out. Is this something we will find at the Topsail beach, or will be packing these items for nothing?
> 
> --Greg


And you can leave those California thermal wetsuits behind. The water at Topsail is actually WARM!









Bob


----------



## Jambalaya

folsom_five said:


> So, 3 days until we start our journey towards Topsail...
> My kids are use to California beaches and want to bring their boogie boards and skim boards. I know nothing about the gulf coast beaches but didn't think there was much in the way of waves to use a boogie board. Any opinions?
> Also, for the skim board, the beach needs to be realatively flat and have a thin layer of water as the waves go in and out. Is this something we will find at the Topsail beach, or will be packing these items for nothing?
> 
> --Greg


Greg, I believe you will find that the beaches on the upper gulf coast will match or beat any on earth. As has been said the water is warm and the sand is sugar white. Millions of years of erosion of the smokey mountains have produced some of the silkiest sand you will ever feel.

The only caveat would be that we do not have the monster pacific waves. We like that because you can actually hang out in the water.

With the proper wind conditions the surfers come out as well as the surf Kayakers. Skim boards and Boogie Boards are also in frequent use.

I believe you and your family will have a great time down here.

Have a safe journey.
Billy


----------



## campingnut18

greg, when you go back home, just dont tell anyone how nice it was.
we like to keep that to ourselfs.

have a safe trip, i want to see some of those pictures you take along the way.

lamar


----------



## Reverie

Stephanie, please IM me with a list of what you want to contribute and I will get it sorted. I have also received a few other things. Please, take a look around and see if there are any items you would like to add to the gift list. I will make sure your contribution is acknowledged.

For whosoever is maintaining the dessert list, the Reverie's will bring a heaping helping of "Strawberry Delight".

Reverie


----------



## jcat67

folsom_five said:


> So, 3 days until we start our journey towards Topsail...
> My kids are use to California beaches and want to bring their boogie boards and skim boards. I know nothing about the gulf coast beaches but didn't think there was much in the way of waves to use a boogie board. Any opinions?
> Also, for the skim board, the beach needs to be realatively flat and have a thin layer of water as the waves go in and out. Is this something we will find at the Topsail beach, or will be packing these items for nothing?
> 
> --Greg


I think there were several responses regarding the lack of waves...unless of course on of our Florida friendly hurricanes happens to visit, but didn't notice a response answering your skim board question. You definitely want to pack that. The Florida beaches are perfect for that type of activity. Safe travels.


----------



## Reverie

I would like to volunteer myself and Lemar to teach safe bike riding tips for people returning from the beach, after a long day of enjoying adult concoctions. Aw, heck. Let's include Tony as well.

Lesson Number One, kids. Do as I say, not as I do.

Lesson Number Two, stay out of the bushes. They don't like you.

Lesson Number Three, Wear a Disguise as someone is definitely going to take a photo of you sleeping it off.

Lesson Number Four, never, ever trust your wife or kids to keep your misadventures a secret. Heck, they think it's pretty funny

Special Note for Tony: Try covering yourself with something Macho. The Little Mermaid towel was a riot...

Reverie


----------



## 5th Time Around

jcat67 said:


> So, 3 days until we start our journey towards Topsail...
> My kids are use to California beaches and want to bring their boogie boards and skim boards. I know nothing about the gulf coast beaches but didn't think there was much in the way of waves to use a boogie board. Any opinions?
> Also, for the skim board, the beach needs to be realatively flat and have a thin layer of water as the waves go in and out. Is this something we will find at the Topsail beach, or will be packing these items for nothing?
> 
> --Greg


I think there were several responses regarding the lack of waves...unless of course on of our Florida friendly hurricanes happens to visit, but didn't notice a response answering your skim board question. You definitely want to pack that. The Florida beaches are perfect for that type of activity. Safe travels.
[/quote]

Sorry Jeff, I disagree, As the East coast of Florida has bigger waves. The panhandle area is quite calm, our skim boards and boogie boards did not leave the camper. I don't know if I would haul them that far if you are used to big waves. Now I will agree if we have a Hurricane, that changes the scenario.


----------



## jcat67

5th Time Around said:


> So, 3 days until we start our journey towards Topsail...
> My kids are use to California beaches and want to bring their boogie boards and skim boards. I know nothing about the gulf coast beaches but didn't think there was much in the way of waves to use a boogie board. Any opinions?
> Also, for the skim board, the beach needs to be realatively flat and have a thin layer of water as the waves go in and out. Is this something we will find at the Topsail beach, or will be packing these items for nothing?
> 
> --Greg


I think there were several responses regarding the lack of waves...unless of course on of our Florida friendly hurricanes happens to visit, but didn't notice a response answering your skim board question. You definitely want to pack that. The Florida beaches are perfect for that type of activity. Safe travels.
[/quote]

Sorry Jeff, I disagree, As the East coast of Florida has bigger waves. The panhandle area is quite calm, our skim boards and boogie boards did not leave the camper. I don't know if I would haul them that far if you are used to big waves. Now I will agree if we have a Hurricane, that changes the scenario.
[/quote]

I agree that there is a lack of waves so the boogie might not pan out. I thought the skim boards were the very thin, slick wooden boards that are used on the edge of the water where you were more "skimming" the surface rather than catching a wave. I figured the most important part of that was smooth beach rather than waves. I must admit, I've never been to the panhandle beaches, but we've skimmed boards on the St. Pete/Clearwater area and had a blast. Heck, bring the boards.....can always use for firewood if using them at the beach doesn't pan out.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Are we planning on doing a dolphin cruise?


----------



## campingnut18

H2oSprayer said:


> Are we planning on doing a dolphin cruise?


No, we haven't planned one this year. Mixin it up. I'm sure if you ask around, some folks might be interested.

C-


----------



## kywoman

H2oSprayer said:


> Are we planning on doing a dolphin cruise?


I was thinking about taking a wave runner dolphin tour...I think its out of Gilligans Water Sports the phone number is 850-650-9000
They require a 24 hrs advance reservation 2 people on one wave runner cosr $100
Stephanie


----------



## H2oSprayer

kywoman said:


> Are we planning on doing a dolphin cruise?


I think its out of Gilligans Water Sports the phone number is 850-650-9000[/quote]

Thanks for the info. I went to their website Gilligan's and showed the boys. Their reaction: "dad that looks awesome". I guess that we will be heading over Gilligan's for one of the tours (maybe Tuesday). They run the tours from 9:00 to 11:00 am and look to have a yummy lunch menu for after the tour.


----------



## campingnut18

hey stephanie ,gilligans is a great place.
maybe we need to plan a trip here.
i know my son will want to see the dolphins on a jet ski.
we can set up any other trip as the week goes on.
we'll talk more about them that saturday.

well see who wants to go and plan from that.
i know of other trips/ thing people want tot do. one week is not enough time to do them all.

here is the site link.

http://gilligansofdestin.com/

lamar


----------



## H2oSprayer

campingnut18 said:


> ....gilligans is a great place.
> maybe we need to plan a trip here.


I guess great minds think alike. I sent them an email last night to see how many waverunners they can accommodate per trip and if they offer a group discount or maybe some extended ride time for groups. I did see on their website that you can have up to 3 people per waverunner with a max weight of 425lbs. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## campingnut18

thanks chris, let us know.
my son wants to go now.
thanks,lamar


----------



## campingnut18

*14 DAYS AND COUNTING . . . *








































no early bird arrival rub-ins! !









C-









Chris - Lamar is wanting to go just as bad as his son ::


----------



## GoVols

I beg to differ with you . . .

*NINE DAYS AND COUNTING *


----------



## GoVols

campingnut18 said:


> hey stephanie ,gilligans is a great place.
> maybe we need to plan a trip here.
> i know my son will want to see the dolphins on a jet ski.
> we can set up any other trip as the week goes on.
> we'll talk more about them that saturday.
> 
> well see who wants to go and plan from that.
> i know of other trips/ thing people want tot do. one week is not enough time to do them all.
> 
> here is the site link.
> 
> http://gilligansofdestin.com/
> 
> lamar


Just my two cents on Gilligans: I've rented watercraft from them before. The downside to Gilligans is that they are pretty far up the harbor from Destin Pass and the bay. You can only idle through the harbor, so you will spend 20 minutes of precious play time idling along coming/going in the harbor (if you follow the rules). There used to be a rental place whose name escapes me that sits right on Destin Pass, which would eliminate your idle time to get to the 'playground'.

BTW, on our previous wave runner outing, my son and I stopped in the middle of the bay momentarily. That's when we noticed the water was full of jellyfish! Then we saw fins in the water, thinking it was porpoises. We kept watching the two fins, but they never surfaced. We started following them a bit, but they never surfaced. Tell me, what has a tall dorsal fin sticking out of the water and doesn't need to surface for air?


----------



## prevish gang

GoVols said:


> hey stephanie ,gilligans is a great place.
> maybe we need to plan a trip here.
> i know my son will want to see the dolphins on a jet ski.
> we can set up any other trip as the week goes on.
> we'll talk more about them that saturday.
> 
> well see who wants to go and plan from that.
> i know of other trips/ thing people want tot do. one week is not enough time to do them all.
> 
> here is the site link.
> 
> http://gilligansofdestin.com/
> 
> lamar


Just my two cents on Gilligans: I've rented watercraft from them before. The downside to Gilligans is that they are pretty far up the harbor from Destin Pass and the bay. You can only idle through the harbor, so you will spend 20 minutes of precious play time idling along coming/going in the harbor (if you follow the rules). There used to be a rental place whose name escapes me that sits right on Destin Pass, which would eliminate your idle time to get to the 'playground'.

BTW, on our previous wave runner outing, my son and I stopped in the middle of the bay momentarily. That's when we noticed the water was full of jellyfish! Then we saw fins in the water, thinking it was porpoises. We kept watching the two fins, but they never surfaced. We started following them a bit, but they never surfaced. Tell me, what has a tall dorsal fin sticking out of the water and doesn't need to surface for air?








[/quote]

Yuk!


----------



## outbackmac

how many outbackers will be arriving on Thursday or Friday 11th and 12th


----------



## mike

just checking we will be leaving on 6/13 for topsail and arriving on 6/14 with h20 sprayer, who else will be there? I hope some us are still going.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Not looking forward to the long drive, but we are looking forward to a bit of beach time







and meeting new friends.


----------



## prevish gang

H2oSprayer said:


> Not looking forward to the long drive, but we are looking forward to a bit of beach time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and meeting new friends.


You can believe me, that the drive is worth those white powder sand beaches. Travel safe. It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## H2oSprayer

prevish gang said:


> Not looking forward to the long drive, but we are looking forward to a bit of beach time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and meeting new friends.


You can believe me, that the drive is worth those white powder sand beaches. Travel safe. It'll be here before you know it!
[/quote]
Several people have commented on how powdery the sand it there. We are used to the coarse sand of the Great Lakes, so the powder will be a thrill for the boys. And lets face it, I small part of me is in fact looking forward to the drive. It will be the longest tow since the purchase of the new truck.


----------



## Crawfish

I think there are around 5 or 6 campers coming in on Thursday the 11th, including me, but most of the people will be there by then. We will keep the light on for you. Drive safe.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

were leaving the 10th so everyone cross there fingers everything goes well. And safe travel to all those attending.


----------



## mike

Crawfish said:


> I think there are around 5 or 6 campers coming in on Thursday the 11th, including me, but most of the people will be there by then. We will keep the light on for you. Drive safe.
> 
> Leon


looking forward to seeing u, i was just telling someone about our maiden voyage and ur offer of help if we needed it. I look forward to seeing u again.


----------



## Jambalaya

mike said:


> just checking we will be leaving on 6/13 for topsail and arriving on 6/14 with h20 sprayer, who else will be there? I hope some us are still going.


Mike we are still coming, we would not miss the Topsail rally for anything. Safe travels for you and the others traveling down from the nawth. Make sure you still have my cell number before you launch.

Take care,
Billy


----------



## Jambalaya

mike said:


> just checking we will be leaving on 6/13 for topsail and arriving on 6/14 with h20 sprayer, who else will be there? I hope some us are still going.


Mike if you bring down one of those famous Chicago pizzas, I will trade you some cajun made andouille sausage!


----------



## BOAT MAN

Crawfish said:


> I think there are around 5 or 6 campers coming in on Thursday the 11th, including me, but most of the people will be there by then. We will keep the light on for you. Drive safe.
> 
> Leon


If they have a walk up site open on thursday the 11 we will be their around 4:00 pm. If not we will arive on Friday for our reserved site #148 and than we have to move to site #121 on Monday.


----------



## Jimmie

We have the time off and have been planning this since last year. We are still going and really looking forward to it!!! Will be leaving the house and driving half way with 5th time around the night before. Will be arriving on Saturday and will be ready for a cold beer or two!!! Looking forward to meeting everyone there!

Jimmie


----------



## BOAT MAN

Jambalaya said:


> just checking we will be leaving on 6/13 for topsail and arriving on 6/14 with h20 sprayer, who else will be there? I hope some us are still going.


Mike if you bring down one of those famous Chicago pizzas, I will trade you some cajun made andouille sausage!
[/quote]

Billy, I still have a little bit of deer link and patty sausage left in the freezer that I will bring.

Clayton


----------



## folsom_five

mike said:


> just checking we will be leaving on 6/13 for topsail and arriving on 6/14 with h20 sprayer, who else will be there? I hope some us are still going.


After our 1st mishap we are on our way to Topsail. We will be arriving on the 12th. 
Looking forward to the "get-together"


----------



## swanny

almost ready to head south. We will be leaving Pa. on the 8th and be at Topsail on the 11th. This is also our longest trip.
For all who are making the trip be safe.

see ya soon, Swanny


----------



## Jambalaya

BOAT MAN said:


> just checking we will be leaving on 6/13 for topsail and arriving on 6/14 with h20 sprayer, who else will be there? I hope some us are still going.


Mike if you bring down one of those famous Chicago pizzas, I will trade you some cajun made andouille sausage!
[/quote]

Billy, I still have a little bit of deer link and patty sausage left in the freezer that I will bring.

Clayton
[/quote]

Clayton, that is wonderful! That sausage is incredible. I will provide the eggs if you fry them and I will cook all of the cheese grits that you can eat!

Take care,
Billy


----------



## jdpm

John and I will be arriving there by 3pm on Sunday, June 14. We go once or twice a year to Henderson Beach and Topsail. We love the area. Looking forward to it. Everyone travel safe and have a pleasant trip. Phillip


----------



## 5th Time Around

We will be rolling in on Saturday with Jimmie. It has been a long year waiting for this to come. See everyone then.


----------



## switchman1000

We will be there.. and Have site #8 up for grabs.... we have moved to another site and have not canceled #8 yet.. the dates will be open for #8 from Saturday the 14th through friday the 19th (6 nights.) anyone know of someone that wants it contact me.. [email protected] I would be able to transfer the site to whoever wants it if they pay me what I paid for the site.. if not I will cancel it on tuesday the 9th... That is my plan.
going to be fun...!!!!!!!!

dave and susan..


----------



## campingnut18

Everyone will be there and it will be a blast! as usual.

Can't wait!

Carmen


----------



## campingnut18

outbackmac said:


> how many outbackers will be arriving on Thursday or Friday 11th and 12th


Jerry - see this thread. Looks like there will be a handful of people there (to drink Kool-aid with).

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=26614&hl=

Carmen


----------



## Dreamtimers

We plan on getting there Fri. evening. Someone leave the light on for us...


----------



## jcat67

GoVols said:


> hey stephanie ,gilligans is a great place.
> maybe we need to plan a trip here.
> i know my son will want to see the dolphins on a jet ski.
> we can set up any other trip as the week goes on.
> we'll talk more about them that saturday.
> 
> well see who wants to go and plan from that.
> i know of other trips/ thing people want tot do. one week is not enough time to do them all.
> 
> here is the site link.
> 
> http://gilligansofdestin.com/
> 
> lamar


Just my two cents on Gilligans: I've rented watercraft from them before. The downside to Gilligans is that they are pretty far up the harbor from Destin Pass and the bay. You can only idle through the harbor, so you will spend 20 minutes of precious play time idling along coming/going in the harbor (if you follow the rules). There used to be a rental place whose name escapes me that sits right on Destin Pass, which would eliminate your idle time to get to the 'playground'.

BTW, on our previous wave runner outing, my son and I stopped in the middle of the bay momentarily. That's when we noticed the water was full of jellyfish! Then we saw fins in the water, thinking it was porpoises. We kept watching the two fins, but they never surfaced. We started following them a bit, but they never surfaced. Tell me, what has a tall dorsal fin sticking out of the water and doesn't need to surface for air?








[/quote]

Russian sub???














.....One ping only.


----------



## kywoman

Karsten and I will be leaving the great state of KY on Thursday June 11 and we are spending Th/Fr/Sat/Sun night on the road stopping by Joe Wheeler SP
Will we pull in early onf Monday June 13
See Yall then....
Stephanie


----------



## tdvffjohn

I am closing these secondary rally threads to eliminate any miscommunication. Go back to the original thread.

decided to merge instead. John


----------



## BOAT MAN

Dreamtimers said:


> We plan on getting there Fri. evening. Someone leave the light on for us...


DAVE lets hope you don`t have to drive through the rain like you did coming to Hardridge.

Clayton


----------



## Dreamtimers

BOAT MAN said:


> We plan on getting there Fri. evening. Someone leave the light on for us...


DAVE lets hope you don`t have to drive through the rain like you did coming to Hardridge.

Clayton
[/quote]
True, I'm praying for a pleasant and speedy trip. No more white knuckles!


----------



## mike

ok, I thought i would put this out there, wondering how many kids and there ages. we are bringing our two daughters 4 y.o. mary and 19 y.o. caitlin and caitlins friend 19 y.o. heather. Its always nice to talk up the other kids to my kids to let them know there will be other kids to play with. Or in the case of my 19 y.o. other kids for me to watch out for, just kidding.


----------



## BOAT MAN

I plan to bring 4 grandchildren. 2 girls one 6, and one 7 and two boys. one 10 and one 13.


----------



## jcat67

I'll have a 10 year old son, and two daughters, 6 and 2.


----------



## kywoman

My son Karsten is 12 soon to be 13.. And likes OLDER girls...
Stephanie


----------



## outbackmac

2 sons 20 yo turns 21 6-23-09 23 yo with girlfriend katie (mike she was with us at the rally, we have water ballons)


----------



## Jambalaya

Dreamtimers said:


> We plan on getting there Fri. evening. Someone leave the light on for us...


Dave, we got one of those water squirter's you wanted.

See yall soon.
Billy


----------



## jcat67

Out of curiosity, is there wifi available at Topsail?


----------



## H2oSprayer

mike said:


> wondering how many kids and their ages.


We will have three; 6, 9 & 30 something.

BTW: Jerry, have you seen one of these -->Look out!!

You know, I'm just saying......


----------



## Dreamtimers

kywoman said:


> We plan on getting there Fri. evening. Someone leave the light on for us...


Dave, we got one of those water squirter's you wanted.

See yall soon.
Billy
[/quote]
Thanks! Billy, DW's sisters are up this weekend and we were talking about those things this afternoon. I'm sure DD will have lots of fun with it.

KIDS:
We are bringing one 9yr. old DD. and may have a few cousins show up for a little while.


----------



## having_fun

hi all, we'll be arriving either thursday, 11th or friday 12th. bring two boys, 10 and 13. looking forward to a week of fun in the sun with all you guys







be safe on the road. see ya in 10 days


----------



## oshields

Hi,

The O'Shields will be in site 161, arriving on Saturday, June 13 and leaving on Sunday, June 21. We'll bring Dirt Cake or something else. I'm behind...let me know what else.

ko


----------



## Dreamtimers

having_fun said:


> hi all, we'll be arriving either thursday, 11th or friday 12th. bring two boys, 10 and 13. looking forward to a week of fun in the sun with all you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be safe on the road. see ya in 10 days


Hey Clayton; 
If you leave on Fri.; What time do you plan to leave out?
Dave


----------



## campingnut18

oh my .. The O'Shields had a post.....wow...

we will be in saturday around 1-2 pm. our son who is 13 will be with us.
glad to see more guys around this year his age.

cant wait,lamar


----------



## having_fun

Dreamtimers said:


> hi all, we'll be arriving either thursday, 11th or friday 12th. bring two boys, 10 and 13. looking forward to a week of fun in the sun with all you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be safe on the road. see ya in 10 days


Hey Clayton; 
If you leave on Fri.; What time do you plan to leave out?
Dave
[/quote]

Our reservation is for Thursday the 11th, so we are still debating on leaving Thursday or Friday. DW was set on Friday, but as we get closer, she is starting to warm to the idea of a Thursay departure. I want to do my, now traditional, sitting under the umbrella and watching everyone arrive while enjoying a beverage, but work presure is coming to bear, so its a wait and see.

But, to answer your question, I would hope to leave by 9ish, but based on past experence that could be 10ish. When are you all leaving?


----------



## outbackmac

Chris no i have not but i will deal with it


----------



## mike

Does anyone know if zoom zoom is coming this year?


----------



## campingnut18

no wifi at topsail.
and mike gordon is not going this year.


----------



## Dreamtimers

having_fun said:


> But, to answer your question, I would hope to leave by 9ish, but based on past experence that could be 10ish. When are you all leaving?


Sometime between noon and 2pm depending on when Pat gets off work.


----------



## mike

campingnut18 said:


> no wifi at topsail.
> and mike gordon is not going this year.


if u hear from him, please tell him me and the dw will miss him, he was a great rally master last year and made us feel welcome for our first rally with the s.e. crowd. thanks


----------



## BOAT MAN

jcat67 said:


> Out of curiosity, is there wifi available at Topsail?


Their is free WIFI at a coffee shop about one mike away from the park.

Clayton


----------



## jcat67

BOAT MAN said:


> Out of curiosity, is there wifi available at Topsail?


Their is free WIFI at a coffee shop about one mike away from the park.

Clayton
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. Counting down the days.


----------



## campingnut18

*10 days for us! *

Just a reminder list for everyone:

* $$ for potluck dinner - pay at Meet & Greet Saturday








* White elephant gift - $10
* Hawaiian or Ugly shirt or outfit








* Kite for beach kite day = Tues








* Glow in the dark or lights for night bike parade (big kids too?)








* Sunscreen








* Umbrella or awning (the sun is hot, hot, hot)








* Big fan for outdoors for sittin under awning








* and, most of all an attitude for a good time!!









Carmen


----------



## 5th Time Around

Is the white elephant gift per person or per family? Sorry, I needed clarification. See you soon.


----------



## campingnut18

5th Time Around said:


> Is the white elephant gift per person or per family? Sorry, I needed clarification. See you soon.


Your choice. You can participate as much or as little as you want - just as long as you have fun.







We usually try to make the gifts camping related and gotta get some funny ones in there too.

Carmen


----------



## Reverie

The Reveries will arrive at the same time as CampingNut and O'Shields. We are bringing two kids (Brooke 11, Steven 8) and two dogs (China a mini wiener and Red a giant wiener).

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

We have finished the menu for the Pot Luck on Wednesday Jun 17th. It will cost $25.00 *per family* and it is *all you can eat*. Money will be collected at the Meet and Greet on Saturday Jun 13th. If you will not be at the Meet and Greet you can give your money to Lamar (Campingnut) at site 168. Any money left over will be used as prizes at the BlowOut on Friday Jun 19th.

*Surf and Turf Pot Luck Menu
$25.00 per Family
All You Can Eat

Meat:*

BBQ Pulled Pork
BBQ Chicken
Boiled Shrimp

*Sides*:

Baked Beans
Pasta Salad
Cole Slaw
Corn on the Cob
Potatoes
Bread
Buns

*Drinks:*

Tea
Soft Drinks
Water

*Deserts:*

Furnished by our great fellow camping friends

Leon


----------



## H2oSprayer

The menu sounds great. As we will miss the meet and greet, we will stop by Lamar's site after we get set up on Sunday.


----------



## campingnut18

i may be at the beach on sunday chris. (but we are in site# 168) 
but your more than welcome to come down to the beach.

remember look for the tent city. 
EVERYONE IS WELCOME..
bring a chair sit down for a cold drink.
make friends for a lifetime.
lamar


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks for the invite Lamar. You can bet that after that long drive Mike and I will be more then happy to help you guys empty a few "daddy sodas" and the beach sounds like a great place to start!!


----------



## mike

I think after the drive the object might be to have the wives take the kids to the beach and have a few "pops" in peace and quiet. just kidding, we are really looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## folsom_five

outbackmac said:


> how many outbackers will be arriving on Thursday or Friday 11th and 12th


We will be arriving on Friday the 12th!!!


----------



## jcat67

Crawfish said:


> We have finished the menu for the Pot Luck on Wednesday Jun 17th. It will cost $25.00 *per family* and it is *all you can eat*. Money will be collected at the Meet and Greet on Saturday Jun 13th. If you will not be at the Meet and Greet you can give your money to Lamar (Campingnut) at site 168. Any money left over will be used as prizes at the BlowOut on Friday Jun 19th.
> 
> *Surf and Turf Pot Luck Menu
> $25.00 per Family
> All You Can Eat
> 
> Meat:*
> 
> BBQ Pulled Pork
> BBQ Chicken
> Boiled Shrimp
> 
> *Sides*:
> 
> Baked Beans
> Pasta Salad
> Cole Slaw
> Corn on the Cob
> Potatoes
> Bread
> Buns
> 
> *Drinks:*
> 
> Tea
> Soft Drinks
> Water
> 
> *Deserts:*
> 
> Furnished by our great fellow camping friends
> 
> Leon


We will not be arriving until the day of the potluck but definitely want to participate. If it isn't too late, we'd love to drop the money by Lamar's site upon arrival.....and then eat all of your shrimp.


----------



## campingnut18

We will not be arriving until the day of the potluck but definitely want to participate. If it isn't too late, we'd love to drop the money by Lamar's site upon arrival.....and then eat all of your shrimp.








[/quote]
------------------------------
We'll hold a spot for ya and we'll expect ya'll to lead a Hawaiian hula dance for us. (jk)







Give Lamar (Site #168) or Leon the money and hop on in.

Carmen


----------



## H2oSprayer

A quick question about the electrical hookups; while I was reviewing our trip file, I noted that our site (and many at TopSail) are listed as 50 amp. In addition to the 50 amp receptacle, do they also have a 30 amp receptacle or do I need to grab a 50 to 30 amp adapter?


----------



## Crawfish

Each site is setup with 50, 30, and two 20 amp outlets. They have you covered all the way around.

Leon


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks..


----------



## jcat67

Well after thoughtful consideration....and the desire to join the party earlier we are now leaving 3 Rivers SP to head over to Topsail on Tuesday rather than Wednesday. Love 3 Rivers, but didn't want everyone having too much fun without us....not to mention there isn't much of a beach at 3 Rivers.


----------



## Crawfish

Looking forward to seeing yall a day early.

Leon


----------



## kywoman

Ok You talked me into it...we'll come early too,,I just checked and our spot is open on Sunday 
See ya then...
Stephanie
I to hate for anyone to be having fun without me SELFISH SELFISH ME


----------



## need2mellowout

The 11th for us although Jenny and I are sitting around thinking we can leave now and Mom can fly in.

The waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## jcat67

Not sure who is going to be interested in Geocaching while we are there, but even if you don't want to go you can help. There is a puzzle cache at Topsail I'd like to do, but need some help figuring it out. If you go to geocaching.com, you can search on cache GCK7DY or Topsail as a location and you will see the cache titled "No Swimmin." This is a puzzle cache, and to find the coordinates, you need to decipher the code. Please take a look and see if you can figure it out. If you are going to be at Topsail keep the info until we get there if you'd like, if you aren't going to Topsail but want to prove how intelligent the Outbackers are, please PM me with the solution or at least something to get me headed in the right direction. Just a few more days.......


----------



## Reverie

jcat67 said:


> Not sure who is going to be interested in Geocaching while we are there, but even if you don't want to go you can help. There is a puzzle cache at Topsail I'd like to do, but need some help figuring it out. If you go to geocaching.com, you can search on cache GCK7DY or Topsail as a location and you will see the cache titled "No Swimmin." This is a puzzle cache, and to find the coordinates, you need to decipher the code. Please take a look and see if you can figure it out. If you are going to be at Topsail keep the info until we get there if you'd like, if you aren't going to Topsail but want to prove how intelligent the Outbackers are, please PM me with the solution or at least something to get me headed in the right direction. Just a few more days.......


ME, ME, ME!!!

I love GeoCaching.

Reverie


----------



## H2oSprayer

Reverie said:


> Not sure who is going to be interested in Geocaching while we are there, but even if you don't want to go you can help. There is a puzzle cache at Topsail I'd like to do, but need some help figuring it out. If you go to geocaching.com, you can search on cache GCK7DY or Topsail as a location and you will see the cache titled "No Swimmin." This is a puzzle cache, and to find the coordinates, you need to decipher the code. Please take a look and see if you can figure it out. If you are going to be at Topsail keep the info until we get there if you'd like, if you aren't going to Topsail but want to prove how intelligent the Outbackers are, please PM me with the solution or at least something to get me headed in the right direction. Just a few more days.......


ME, ME, ME!!!

I love GeoCaching.

Reverie
[/quote]

As do I, count me in!!


----------



## campingnut18

jeff. i will let everyone know that you want to do that at the clubhouse on saturday.
i know of a few more things people asked to do. im sure you will have a few more people join you..

lamar


----------



## 5th Time Around

we too are interested in geocaching though we don't have a gps unit. Oh yeah Bass Pro is right there.


----------



## Jimmie

I will be bringing my Garmin GPS as well. Count me in Jeff!

Jimmie


----------



## jcat67

5th Time Around said:


> we too are interested in geocaching though we don't have a gps unit. Oh yeah Bass Pro is right there.


...and don't forget, Bass Pro matches prices. I wanted to put my hands on the unit I planned to purchase, but unfortunately Sam's Club didn't stock them but would sell them. I went to Bass Pro in Orlando (I was in town visiting the outlaws, didn't make a special trip to see the gps) to "touch" it. After deciding that was the one I wanted I asked the sales associate if they matched prices. He said they did as long as it was a reputable company. I told him it was Sam's Club and I didn't figure they got more reputable than that. He went on line, verified the price, and then matched it. You should have seen the look on the managers face when he got to the register and had to cut the price $100 bucks. After he keyed in the discount he got on his radio and began chatting with someone. I imagine they decided they needed to make their normal price a bit closer to Sam's.

Don't forget to try and decipher the code to the one cache and I look forward to seeing everyone at the beach.


----------



## 5th Time Around

Jimmie said:


> I will be bringing my Garmin GPS as well. Count me in Jeff!
> 
> Jimmie


Oh sure Jimmie - you have all the toys


----------



## Jimmie

5th Time Around said:


> I will be bringing my Garmin GPS as well. Count me in Jeff!
> 
> Jimmie


Oh sure Jimmie - you have all the toys








[/quote]








Yes!


----------



## campingnut18

i have a garmin gps too. 
IF SOMEONE WANTS they use mine to go geocaching.
lamar


----------



## BOAT MAN

All the work is done.
The trailer is loaded.
The fridge is full.
The beer is cold.
The truck is hitched.

We will be leaving for topsail Thursday June 11 around noon.

We will be in site 161, the first night. site 148 the next three nights, and site 121 the next six nights.

looking forward to seeing everyone their.

Clayton & Linda


----------



## swanny

we are about 1/2 way. We are in a KOA in Wade NC. This is a nice place!!!! leaving in the morning-ish. Heading to Blythe Island Ga. Must be getting closer, because it's getting hotter and thats ok with me.


----------



## folsom_five

Only 3 more days for us. We are in New Orleans for the next few days. 
It's hot/humid here and we just experienced our 1st late afternoon rain shower. I thought it would have cooled things off a little, but it just seemed to make it more humid.


----------



## swanny

Pretty sure we got lucky today. We had a bad storm behind us on 95 miss it by about 10 miles. and one pass infront of us. At least it looked like it.


----------



## 5th Time Around

swanny said:


> Pretty sure we got lucky today. We had a bad storm behind us on 95 miss it by about 10 miles. and one pass infront of us. At least it looked like it.


Are you staying at Blythe for a few days? We stayed there for spring break. If you get one of the big pull throughs they are great. Internet most likely won't work at the site but will at the checkin station.


----------



## jcat67

folsom_five said:


> Only 3 more days for us. We are in New Orleans for the next few days.
> It's hot/humid here and we just experienced our 1st late afternoon rain shower. I thought it would have cooled things off a little, but it just seemed to make it more humid.


Welcome to our world in the Southeast. I hate to see it rain early on a hot summer afternoon, because once it stops raining and the sun comes out, it is much worse than before the rain.


----------



## swanny

no just an over night stay. yes pull through.


----------



## Jambalaya

folsom_five said:


> Only 3 more days for us. We are in New Orleans for the next few days.
> It's hot/humid here and we just experienced our 1st late afternoon rain shower. I thought it would have cooled things off a little, but it just seemed to make it more humid.


Where are yall staying in NOLA?

Billy


----------



## Jambalaya

folsom_five said:


> Only 3 more days for us. We are in New Orleans for the next few days.
> It's hot/humid here and we just experienced our 1st late afternoon rain shower. I thought it would have cooled things off a little, but it just seemed to make it more humid.


P.S. Guys you have to realize that you are in the swamp. Drive any direction and you will hit water.


----------



## Crawfish

Jambalaya said:


> Only 3 more days for us. We are in New Orleans for the next few days.
> It's hot/humid here and we just experienced our 1st late afternoon rain shower. I thought it would have cooled things off a little, but it just seemed to make it more humid.


Where are yall staying in NOLA?

Billy
[/quote]

Billy, I think they are stay at that really nice campground you stayed at last time, Bayou Segnette State Park. For everyone who are in route and for those who are not, have a safe trip to Topsail. For the campers coming in from outside the Southeast first, welcome to the Southeast glad to have you and second, if you don't like the weather wait 30 minutes and it will change.









Billy and I are coming in on Thursday so for anyone coming in early just drop by site's 166 and 164 have a sit and visit a while. Billy is the chef for the Southeast bunch. If you don't remember his site number just sniff the air and you will find him.

Leon


----------



## jcat67

Just to clarify, is the Hawaiin shirt night supposed to be tacky or normal?


----------



## kywoman

Karsten and I are heading out Thur early morning stopping in Nashville then Joe Wheeler in AL see ya all on Sunday
Stephanie


----------



## campingnut18

jeff, it can be any one you like. we had both last year.
its all for fun.
everyone be safe, we will see you saturday around 1-2. 
so get the party started for us.
and please dont get kicked out before we get there.
lamar


----------



## folsom_five

Crawfish said:


> Only 3 more days for us. We are in New Orleans for the next few days.
> It's hot/humid here and we just experienced our 1st late afternoon rain shower. I thought it would have cooled things off a little, but it just seemed to make it more humid.


Where are yall staying in NOLA?

Billy
[/quote]

Billy, I think they are stay at that really nice campground you stayed at last time, Bayou Segnette State Park.
[/quote]
Yup, Bayou Segnette State Park is where we are. Just spent the day in the French Quarter. Took a carriage ride around the area then walked all around. The kids loved walking along Bourbon St. Glad we got out of there before dark, the "characters" were already coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## swanny

Made it to Blythe Island. setup and relaxing. After a night of bad thunder storms in NC I need a good night sleep. Will be at Topsail tomorrow.

Swanny


----------



## Dreamtimers

Hello to everyone who's already there and hasn't been thrown out yet, we'll see you on Fri early. We're headed out soon as we stuff the last bits into the TT. We'll stop for the night in Ozark. To those still on the way, or who haven't started, we wish you a safe trip and look forward to meeting/seeing you again.

D,P,& K


----------



## swanny

Made it to Topsail. Man that's a long panhandle


----------



## folsom_five

Folsom_five has arrived. Site #120. 
Relaxing with a nice COLD beverage for now. See y'all soon.


----------



## campingnut18

tell everyone we said hello.
we are on our way at 5am tomorrow.
have fun,lamar


----------



## mike

we are stopped over for the night with h20sprayer and his fam in tenn. Looking forward to seeing everyone tommorow afternoon.


----------



## jcat67

Glad to see everyone is pouring in to Topsail. We are just finishing up the packing (and pre-cooking) and will be headed out at first light for Three Rivers. We'll get over to Topsail early Tuesday afternoon.....or earlier if we can get our butts on the road early Tuesday morning. Looking forward to it.....especially since we'll be some of the last to arrive.


----------



## Jambalaya

mike said:


> we are stopped over for the night with h20sprayer and his fam in tenn. Looking forward to seeing everyone tommorow afternoon.


Mike let us know when you get close. We will have some refreshments ready.


----------



## 5th Time Around

We are here too. Cliff caught a small shark this morning and a too small pompano.


----------



## Reverie

I think everyone that is supposed to be here, is here. I think. The weather has been nice. We had a little sprinkle yesterday but nothing heavy. The "Party Hut" is in full swing, though we can always use more awnings. We have actively recruited total strangers. In short, it is a great day to sit on the beach, sipping a cool one, listening to music, watching people. Our daughter Brooke has come down with a whopping Sinus Infection but luckily the salt air helps her.

More reports later but now I have to slather on some sunscreen and fire up the blender.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> I think everyone that is supposed to be here, is here. I think. The weather has been nice. We had a little sprinkle yesterday but nothing heavy. The "Party Hut" is in full swing, though we can always use more awnings. We have actively recruited total strangers. In short, it is a great day to sit on the beach, sipping a cool one, listening to music, watching people. Our daughter Brooke has come down with a whopping Sinus Infection but luckily the salt air helps her.
> 
> More reports later but now I have to slather on some sunscreen and fire up the blender.
> 
> Reverie


Be sure to use the sunscreen......wouldn't want you as red as your vehicle......AGAIN!!







Hope everyone's having a great time and Brooke feels better.
Check with the park rangers. They can probably recommend a walk-in clinic if Brooke needs it.
Darlene


----------



## GoVols

The GoVols family had a great week at Topsail and arrived home safely Sunday evening. Though our trip didn't overlap very long with the 1st week Outbacker arrivals, I enjoyed meeting everyone the past couple of days. Wished we could have stayed longer. Have a great week, be safe. Folsom Five, nice to meet you, and have a safe tour of the rest of the country!

JT


----------



## Reverie

Well, this is interesting. Myself and the rest of my family have come down with a contagious virus and we have had to isolate ourselves to the trailer until our fevers break. Brooke is doing better but the other three of us are in pretty poor shape. I am waiting on KD to return from the drug store and then I am off to the laundramat to was EVERYTHING we might have touched. Steven is exhausted and asleep in his bunk. Since Brooke fever has broken she is not considered contagious but we are treating her that way for now. We are certainly getting to know each other....

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> Well, this is interesting. Myself and the rest of my family have come down with a contagious virus and we have had to isolate ourselves to the trailer until our fevers break. Brooke is doing better but the other three of us are in pretty poor shape. I am waiting on KD to return from the drug store and then I am off to the laundramat to was EVERYTHING we might have touched. Steven is exhausted and asleep in his bunk. Since Brooke fever has broken she is not considered contagious but we are treating her that way for now. We are certainly getting to know each other....
> 
> Reverie


Nick,
How TERRIBLE!! Hopefully, you'll get better soon. You know what to do, with drinking plenty of fluids, etc. Others had better keep a check on their temps, as well, since you've been around them, not knowing you were contagious. 
Take care of yourselves and keep us posted. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.
Hugs all around!








Darlene


----------



## JerseyGirl86

I'm sorry to hear that Nick! Hope the next post brings better news...


----------



## having_fun

Wow, if you haven’t made a southeast rally, you don’t know what you’re missing. This was a mega rally in every sense of the word! It was great meeting new campers and seeing the rest of the SE gang. We can’t wait for next year. Hope everyone makes it back safe and sound and we'll see you at the next rally. I wonder if OBMac ever sold his truck..........


----------



## jcat67

We just go home ourselves, I am sure many others are still on the road and we are wishing them safe travels. At his asking price OBmac had many offers on his TV and TT I would imagine.









We couldn't have asked for better weather.....as far as no rain, but 100+ temps each day we were there. Wow!! I am from Florida, but could have used some relief by mid-week.

We really enjoyed meeting all the Outbackers this year and look forward to next year's rally.


----------



## Jimmie

Got home yesterday after driving 9 hours straight home. What a day! Got the TT parked in its spot, powered up, opened a couple of beers and decided that everything could wait until today. Got up early and got everything out of the TT and will finish cleaning this week some time. Decided at noon with the temp being in the mid 90's and it being Fater's Day, that I would spend the rest of the day at Freygaritaville and floating in the pool. We had a great time with this being our first rally and really enjoyed meeting fellow Outbackers. We are looking to seeing everyone again next year or in the near future (for our fellow Central Florida Outbackers).

Jimmie


----------



## campingnut18

we had one of the best times every. could used some cooler weather.
glad to meet all the new people. cant wait to see you again.
thanks to all for making the rally so easy.

cant wait to see all the pictures. 
sorry jerry i just had to do it....















cant wait to see what you can come up with in october.

see you ,lamar


----------



## Crawfish

We made it back around 2:00 this afternoon. Nick tell KD our long, long, long trip back home was uneventful. lol What a great week. Old friends, new friends, good food, good drink, the beach, and all at Topsail. You could not ask for anything better than that. I think it takes a week just to get over this past week. It was great to have so many campers from all over the United States down here in the Southeast. Some of the new ones were Folsom five from CA, Swanny from PA, Outbackmac from OH, Mike and H2OSprayer from IL. Hope I did not miss anyone. You all are really great people. Folsom Five we hope the rest of your trip around the US has many adventures and with no problems with the TT or TV. Everyone wishes you good weather and good travels. Greg you have one great family. Mike, have fun on your trip out west and hope for safe travels and good weather for you also. Looking forward to seeing you again somewhere down the road.

KYwoman, you and Swanny are in charge now for the second week. All of you have more fun and good times this next week. Wish we could have stayed with you for the second week. I noticed several Outbacks in the park as I left so get them all together for some great times.

So, rally master, what is on the schedule for next year. We have to start making reservations next month for next year. I say lets get the whole street to ourselves and maybe have another street party.

Leon


----------



## folsom_five

Crawfish said:


> We made it back around 2:00 this afternoon. Nick tell KD our long, long, long trip back home was uneventful. lol What a great week. Old friends, new friends, good food, good drink, the beach, and all at Topsail. You could not ask for anything better than that. I think it takes a week just to get over this past week. It was great to have so many campers from all over the United States down here in the Southeast. Some of the new ones were Folsom five from CA, Swanny from PA, Outbackmac from OH, Mike and H2OSprayer from IL. You all are really great people. Folsom Five we hope the rest of your trip around the US has many adventures and with no problems with the TT or TV. Everyone wishes you good weather and good travels. Greg you have one great family. Mike, have fun on your trip out west and hope for safe travels and good weather for you also. Looking forward to seeing you again somewhere down the road.
> 
> So, rally master, what is on the schedule for next year. We have to start making reservations next month for next year. I say lets get the whole street to ourselves and maybe have another street party.
> 
> Leon


Leon, thanks for the kind words. Topsail was great, I'm sorry we couldn't stay longer. I wish we could have stayed for the potluck on Wednesday night... I bet all the food the Billy cooked up was excellent. 
So far, our travels after Topsail have been wonderful. Sitting in Charleston, SC now watching my kids roast smores (nothing like a campfire when it's still about 90 degrees outside







).

I hope that if any of you make it out west to the Northern California area, you will look us up, and maybe we could join you for a weekend of camping.

--Greg


----------



## BOAT MAN

The words THANK YOU are not near enough to express my gratitude for what my fellow outbackers did to help my family at the topsail rally.

As many of you know we arrived at topsail on Thursday JUNE 11. I started feeling bad on Friday and by Sunday morning I decided to go home and see my DR. first thing Monday. Well things just got worse and I was hospitalized on Wed. morning and diagnosed with diverticulitis.

I did not get released from the hospital until Sat. night, so I did not make it back to topsail.

My family had one of the best camping trips that they have ever been on. I just wanted to THANK every one for all the help they gave them.

I did end up loosing my 10' x 10' green EZ UP that was set up at tent city on the beach..
When my kids went back to the beach to get it they said that their was no green ones by the walk way.

Hope to see some of you soon maybe at a mini rally some where around the S.E.

Thanks
Clayton

PS.
Thanks to every one for the nice get well card.


----------



## mike

Well we left topsail with the intention of hitting canton texas today. Well I-10 was a nightmare and it took about 2 hours to go 10 miles. So at the advice of jamblaya we stopped at prejeans for an incredible Cajun meal. Blackened Catfish crawfish etouffe with maux chaux. I highly recommened Prejeans in Lafayette. After a incredible meal, we decided that it would be better to call it a night and stopped at Frog City rv park. This place is a great place for a stop over. The park hosts are supper nice. The pool was great for our little one.

Now for the rally, Nick, Leon, Lamar, and Jambalya and others, that was a great rally. For those that have never been to a southeast rally, I highly encourage it. This is our second rally and we are confirmed lifers with going to the rally. It was great to see our old friends. We really appreciated the welcome u all gave our neighbors from back home. While driving to our next stop the dw was talking about how wonderful everyone was. The kids had a great time. Caitlin is begging me for the computer, something about sending a note to Ryan, lol.

Folsom five it was great to meet u. We wish u safe travels.

kywomen it was also fun meeting u and ur son. Sorry we did not get to say goodbye

Swanny great fifth wheel thanks for the tour.

We also did some great fishing down there and highly recommend the charter boat we used. if anyone is going down there, feel free to pm me or outbackmac and we will get u the info.

anyway again thanks for the warm welcome again.


----------



## swanny

I would also like to express my gratitude to the outbackers who made this a wonderful vacation. To everybody who had a hand in making this rally an awesome event, THANK YOU!!!! My wife and I look forward to camping with you all again. Hope to see you all soon.

Regards, Kevin & Kathy


----------



## Reverie

We had a blast. There is no other place I would rather be than TopSail and no other group of people I would like to be around.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

mike said:


> Now for the rally, Nick, Leon, Lamar, and Jambalya and others, that was a great rally. For those that have never been to a southeast rally, I highly encourage it. This is our second rally and we are confirmed lifers with going to the rally. It was great to see our old friends. We really appreciated the welcome u all gave our neighbors from back home. While driving to our next stop the dw was talking about how wonderful everyone was. The kids had a great time. Caitlin is begging me for the computer, something about sending a note to Ryan, lol.


----------------------------------------------------








From the wife: I have to agree that Leon and Lamar did a great job organizing and coordinating the events for the potluck, bike parade, pottery, etc. -AND- we still enjoyed our vacation without being over-burdened AND THAT can only be said because so many people stepped up and volunteered. It made ALL the difference in the world. As Nick said, in previous year's, we tried to do it all and it was exhausting. You have no idea how much all that helps!!! And, it also creates a great commarderie - friends for a lifetime. Cliff (5th Time) collected money for the dinner - THANKS a million!! Several people helped setup, cook, and cleanup. which cannot go without merit but I can't even try to mention them all here. Billy is the bomb with the cooking as usual!!

I had one of the best times yet and immensely enjoyed myself. Thank you to everyone for sharing our 20th anniversary celebration and enduring some scary photos









Make sure to post photos and send them our way so we can make another slideshow for next year.

Photos http://community.webshots.com/slideshow/573173959jVUcIX (hope this works)








Carmen


----------



## JerseyGirl86

What a gorgeous bunch of people! So glad to hear how much fun you all had!


----------



## Jambalaya

mike said:


> Well we left topsail with the intention of hitting canton texas today. Well I-10 was a nightmare and it took about 2 hours to go 10 miles. So at the advice of jamblaya we stopped at prejeans for an incredible Cajun meal. Blackened Catfish crawfish etouffe with maux chaux. I highly recommened Prejeans in Lafayette. After a incredible meal, we decided that it would be better to call it a night and stopped at Frog City rv park. This place is a great place for a stop over. The park hosts are supper nice. The pool was great for our little one.
> 
> Now for the rally, Nick, Leon, Lamar, and Jambalya and others, that was a great rally. For those that have never been to a southeast rally, I highly encourage it. This is our second rally and we are confirmed lifers with going to the rally. It was great to see our old friends. We really appreciated the welcome u all gave our neighbors from back home. While driving to our next stop the dw was talking about how wonderful everyone was. The kids had a great time. Caitlin is begging me for the computer, something about sending a note to Ryan, lol.
> 
> Folsom five it was great to meet u. We wish u safe travels.
> 
> kywomen it was also fun meeting u and ur son. Sorry we did not get to say goodbye
> 
> Swanny great fifth wheel thanks for the tour.
> 
> We also did some great fishing down there and highly recommend the charter boat we used. if anyone is going down there, feel free to pm me or outbackmac and we will get u the info.
> 
> anyway again thanks for the warm welcome again.


Mike, just off of I-20 is a great local BBQ joint. Railhead BBQ. It is West of Ft Worth in Willow Park Texas. Just off the interstate.

http://www.railheadbbq.net/

Take care, 
Billy


----------



## kevman

I wanted to thank everyone for thier kindness and welcoming us into the group although we were not part of the official "Rally". We came into the campground late on Monday the 15th and thought it was funny to see a couple of Outbacks in the campground plus ours. We never see more than one. Destin was to be our resting spot after having spent 9 days in Disney. We had planned to make it to Topsail by 3:30 or so but had a leaf spring break on our trailer and we were very fortunate that we were only set back 5 hours or 6 hours. What we soon found out is that my family and our Outback had stumbled into a huge Outback rally by God's perfect timing. Leon and Lamar came up and asked if we were part of the Rally and we told them we just owned an Outback and just happened to make reservations at the same time. We were invited for burgers that evening and putluck later in the week. Lamar was so friendly and helpful and made sure he continually made sure we were made welcome. We didn't completely plug into the group because we were only in Destin for 3 days and had never been there before and wanted to see some sights as well, but we met some of the nicest people. Thank you Tony, Lamar, and Nick; I really enjoyed our conversations. Everyone made us feel so welcome. My son Daniel wants to come back to the rally next year. He had the best time. Thanks again for taking us in. You guys were awesome.

Kevin Garraway
I am the one with the confused 2002 25RS It is a Outback by LiteWay but says Outback by Keystone on the front. I am taking Keystone off this weekend to end the confusion.


----------



## 5th Time Around

We had a great time at Topsail (as usual, the best campground there is). The food was great and the company was great too. I don't remember the last time we laughed so much in one week. Thanks JCAT67 for the geocaching expedition, you know what Cliff and Justin want now







Thanks Swanny and H2Osprayer for the candy for the Bingo.

Thanks everyone that offered fans and advice when our A/C broke at 10 pm on Saturday night. We contemplated cancelling the rest of our trip, but some how, with everyones advice our a/c started working again. We took DreamTimers advice and taped up all the vents that were leaking cold air into the roof. We had to disconnect shore power and battery power and even that did not make the air work. But I guess it just needed a break. Around 11:30 pm (with the inside temps in the high 80's) it decided to come back on. We did end up going to camping world in Dothan but no fan motors are available, only new units for $1000! Thanks for giving us directions to camping world we would have never found it.

We are in Warm Springs, GA now (still recuperating from the rally and the time change again) and heading to Fort Mountain tomorrow.

Can't wait for next years rally.

-Jennifer


----------



## H2oSprayer

After a long trip home, we have finally made it safe and sound. We would like to give a huge high five to everyone involved with this great rally. We felt welcomed from the first moment that we pulled into the CG and all throughout the week. Let me tell you, this southeast bunch knows how to party, we had a blast. That sure was a fine bunch of food that Billy and his elves cooked up for the potluck, could you please post a link to the website that you purchased the spices from? As we were pulling into the driveway last night, the boys were wondering how many days before we would be going back; they can't wait. Mike, if we head down together again next year, I'll try harder not to loose you in the mountains again, sorry







. I have had a few moments to upload about 1/3 of our photos. Feel free to click the link and select the Topsail 06/2009 photo album -->

EDIT: 7/1/2009 - Link removed. If you would like to view the photo's, please send me a PM for the link.

Chris


----------



## mike

Well we finally made it home, thanks again for a great beginning to a great trip.


----------

